# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Μετατροπή απο Τριφασικό σε Μονοφασικό Κινητήρα

## komaster

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω ένα ηλεκτροκινητήρα στα 3KW στις 1400 στροφές τριφασικό. Μπορεί να μου πει κανείς τι χωρητικότητα πυκνωτή πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω για να τον κάνω μονοφασικό ;


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πόσες βίδες βλέπεις μέσα στο κουτί στην κλέμα για τις τρεις φάσεις ?  (ξέχνα ουδέτερο και γη )

----------


## komaster

Στο κουτί απο ότι είδα έχει 6 επαφές U1,U2,V1,V2,W1,W2 σε βοηθάει αυτό ή θελεις να σου πω και άλλες πληροφορίες για τον κινητήρα ;

----------


## -nikos-

> Στο κουτί απο ότι είδα έχει 6 επαφές U1,U2,V1,V2,W1,W2 σε βοηθάει αυτό ή θελεις να σου πω και άλλες πληροφορίες για τον κινητήρα ;



U1-V1-W1 θα τα γεφυρωσεις μαζι και μετα 
[U2ουδετερος]---[V2φαση πυκνωτης 45μf]---- [W2πυκνωτης]και αν γυριζει αναποδα
σκατζαρισε τον πυκνωτη με τον ουδετερο[στο U2--V2]
MHN ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙΣ να αφερεσεις τις γεφυρες ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα.

----------


## FILMAN

> U1-V1-W1 θα τα γεφυρωσεις μαζι και μετα 
> [U2ουδετερος]---[V2φαση πυκνωτης 45μf]---- [W2πυκνωτης]και αν γυριζει αναποδα
> σκατζαρισε τον πυκνωτη με τον ουδετερο[στο U2--V2]
> MHN ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙΣ να αφερεσεις τις γεφυρες ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα.



Πάλι λάθος...
Γεφυρώνεις U1 με W2, V1 με U2 και W1 με V2. Έτσι έχεις δημιουργήσει 3 άκρα. Στα δυο βάζεις ένα πυκνωτή, και στο τρίτο τον ουδέτερο. Δίνοντας τη φάση στο ένα ή στο άλλο άκρο του πυκνωτή ο κινητήρας θα γυρνάει αριστερά ή δεξιά.
Ο πυκνωτής θα πρέπει να είναι 285μF στα 450V~ (τα 45μF πώς ακριβώς προέκυψαν; ).

----------


## -nikos-

> Πάλι λάθος...
> Γεφυρώνεις U1 με W2, V1 με U2 και W1 με V2. Έτσι έχεις δημιουργήσει 3 άκρα. Στα δυο βάζεις ένα πυκνωτή, και στο τρίτο τον ουδέτερο. Δίνοντας τη φάση στο ένα ή στο άλλο άκρο του πυκνωτή ο κινητήρας θα γυρνάει αριστερά ή δεξιά.
> Ο πυκνωτής θα πρέπει να είναι 285μF στα 450V~ (τα 45μF πώς ακριβώς προέκυψαν; ).



οντως βιαστικα και το ειπα αναποδα αυτη ειναι η συνδεση για το τριφασικο[χωρις τον πυκνωτη]
αλλα για τον πυκνωτη νομιζω οτι εχεις λαθος μηπως ενωεις 28,5μF

----------


## manolena

Π.χ.: http://people.zeelandnet.nl/cantalou/steinmetz.html, ο Φίλιππος έχει δίκιο. Υπάρχει όμως με αυτή τη μετατροπή μια μείωση ισχύος περίπου 3 φορές από την ονομαστική του κινητήρα. Η συνδεσμολογία αυτή ονομάζεται *Steinmetz*.

----------

FILMAN (26-05-11)

----------


## FILMAN

> οντως βιαστικα και το ειπα αναποδα αυτη ειναι η συνδεση για το τριφασικο[χωρις τον πυκνωτη]
> αλλα για τον πυκνωτη νομιζω οτι εχεις λαθος μηπως ενωεις 28,5μF



Πάλι λάθος. Αυτή η σύνδεση που είπες είναι σύνδεση αστέρος. στο τριφασικό μπορεί να έχουμε είτε σύνδεση αστέρος, είτε σύνδεση τριγώνου.
Και όχι, δεν έκανα λάθος τον πυκνωτή, ναι, εννοώ 285μF, και όχι 28.5μF...

----------


## manolena

Έχω μια απορία, ίσως είναι λίγο off topic: δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα, αν έχουμε κάποιες αμφιβολίες για ένα θέμα, να ψάχναμε πρώτα για διασταυρωμένες πληροφορίες και μετά να τις ανεβάζουμε; Ίσως έτσι δεν θα μπερδεύεται και ο καημένος ο Κώστας με την απορία του...

----------


## komaster

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια παιδιά,

Θα κάνω την σύνδεση και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## samvuk

θα μπορουσατε να πειτε και με ποιον τυπο προκυπτει ο πυκνωτης που πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθει για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι νεοτεροι  :Smile:

----------


## -nikos-

FILMAN=Και όχι, δεν έκανα λάθος τον πυκνωτή, ναι, εννοώ 285μF, και όχι 28.5μF...[/QUOTE]

285 μF Θα ειναι μεγαλυτερος απο το μοτερ σε ογκο :Biggrin: 
----------------------------
αυτος ειναι ο τυπος υπολογισμου = πυκνωτες για μοτε&#96.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Πάλι λάθος. Τα στοιχεία για τους πυκνωτές που δίνεις *δεν αφορούν συνδεσμολογία steinmetz*. Η απαιτούμενη χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή για τροφοδοσία τριφασικού κινητήρα 1500 στροφών με μονοφασική παροχή 220V είναι 95μF / kW.

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΙΦΑΣΙΚΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΚΑΝΩ ΜΟΝΟΦΑΣΙΚΟ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΑΚΙ ΟΣΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ 3.0 kw 4.10 hp 220/380v 10.9/6.3   0.88cos ΟΙ ΒΙΔΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 6 ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΤΙ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΘΕΛΕΙ

----------


## αντονιο

θα έλεγα να κρατήσουμε ένα επίπεδο.

----------


## gsmaster

_Τα υβριστικά μηνύματα διαγράφηκαν, Η συζήτηση μπορεί να συνεχιστεί σε πολιτισμένο επίπεδο_

----------


## FILMAN

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΙΦΑΣΙΚΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΚΑΝΩ ΜΟΝΟΦΑΣΙΚΟ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΑΚΙ ΟΣΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ 3.0 kw 4.10 hp 220/380v 10.9/6.3 0.88cos ΟΙ ΒΙΔΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 6 ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΤΙ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΘΕΛΕΙ



285μF 450V~ αν είναι 1400 στροφών, και 210μF 450V~ αν είναι 2800 στροφών.

----------


## tomis

Καλησπέρα.Αυτά ισχύουν για μονοφασικό  και όχι για τριφασικό. Για 3φ στα 380 βολτ ισχύει 20 μf ανά ΚW αν τον συνδέσεις σαν 1f kai 70μf αν τον συνδέσεις στα 220βολτ,  και δεν αλλάζουμε την συνδεσμολογία αστέρα η τρίγωνο που υπάρχει.Η  ισχύ θα πέσει στο 80 0/0 της ονομαστικής.Για αστέρα σύνδεση ισχύουν μπάρες στα άκρα uz,vx,wy και ο πυκνωτής στα άκρα vx,wy.Παροχή στα άκρα u,w
Για αστέρα σύνδεση ισχυουν μπαρες στα άκρα zxy και ο πυκνωτης στα άκρα v,w. Παροχή στα άκρα u,w

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλησπέρα.Αυτά ισχύουν για μονοφασικό και όχι για τριφασικό.
> 
> (Ποια "αυτά" εννοείς; )
> 
> Για 3φ στα 380 βολτ ισχύει 20 μf ανά ΚW αν τον συνδέσεις σαν 1f 
> 
> (Ναι, αλλά δεν είναι αυτή η περίπτωση εδώ, στο κάτω κάτω αν έχεις τις δυο φάσεις κάπου εκεί κοντά θα είναι και η τρίτη, οπότε δίνεις και τις 3 στο μοτέρ και τέλος. Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν η παροχή του χώρου είναι μονοφασική, οπότε δεν έχεις 1 Χ 380V αλλά 1 Χ 220V.)
> 
> kai 70μf αν τον συνδέσεις στα 220βολτ, 
> ...



Αυτά...  :Smile:

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΣΚΑΣΕ Ο ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΖΕΣΤΑΘΙΚΕ
Ο ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ COMAR 200 -250     250vac  50-60hz

----------


## k_palios

Ρε παιδια αν δε κανω λαθος σε τοσο μεγαλα μοτερ 3 και 4 kw δε θα δουλεψει η πατεντα αυτη (η συνδεσμολογια steinmez οπως τη λετε). Αυτο το κανουμε σε μοτερ το πολυ μεχρι 1-1,5hp, απο και και πανω αφηστε το, καλυτερα παρτε αλλο μοτερ. Επισης, η συνδεσμολογια steinmez απο οτι θυμαμαι που ειχε πει καποιο μελος εδω μεσα απαιτει τροφοδοσια 380V μονοφασικο που δε νομιζω να την εχει κανεις, η δεη 220 δινει μονο! Αυτα τα λιγα ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## FILMAN

> 285μF 450V~ αν είναι 1400 στροφών, και 210μF 450V~ αν είναι 2800 στροφών.







> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΣΚΑΣΕ Ο ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΖΕΣΤΑΘΙΚΕ
> Ο ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ COMAR 200 -250 250vac 50-60hz



Δε μου λες παλληκάρι μου, πυκνωτή 250V σου έγραψα παραπάνω να βάλεις; Φυσικά και έσκασε...

----------


## FILMAN

> Ρε παιδια αν δε κανω λαθος σε τοσο μεγαλα μοτερ 3 και 4 kw δε θα δουλεψει η πατεντα αυτη (η συνδεσμολογια steinmez οπως τη λετε). 
> 
> (Γίνεται και σε τέτοια μοτέρ, βέβαια δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.)
> 
> Αυτο το κανουμε σε μοτερ το πολυ μεχρι 1-1,5hp, απο και και πανω αφηστε το, καλυτερα παρτε αλλο μοτερ. Επισης, η συνδεσμολογια steinmez απο οτι θυμαμαι που ειχε πει καποιο μελος εδω μεσα απαιτει τροφοδοσια 380V μονοφασικο που δε νομιζω να την εχει κανεις, η δεη 220 δινει μονο! Αυτα τα λιγα ελπιζω να βοηθησα



Γίνεται και με 380 και με 220. Απλώς θέλει διαφορετικό πυκνωτή.

----------


## gogosfil

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. 
Είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum και θέλω τις γνώσεις σας.
Εχω ένα κ εγώ ένα  κινητήρα 3φ και θέλω να τον μετατρέψω σε 1φ. τα στοιχεία στην πινακίδα του είναι.
FFD WIEN
typ   D1.6/2
2.2PS
220/380   5,9/3,4 A
2800/min 50hz
στο καπάκι έχει σχήμα που λέει ότι για 220V θέλει τρίγωνο.
Απο αυτά  που διάβασα υπολογίζω πυκνωτή 150 μf 450v. Είναι σωστό;
Θα ήθελα περισσότερες θεωρητικές λεπτομέρειες για τον τρόπο υπολογισμού του πυκνωτη και για ποιούς κινητήρες μπορεί να δουλέψει ανάλογα την ισχύ και τις στροφές.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## FILMAN

Σωστά υπολογίζεις!

----------


## davidsgr

Χαίρετε,
Κατ Αρχήν θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για το πολύ ενδιαφέρον forum,
Εχω ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας,
Εχω ένα φίλο ο οποίος διαθέτει συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων, στο οποίο έχει ένα αναβατόριο με τριφασικό μοτέρ 4KW.
Χρησιμοποίησα inverter για να το λειτουργήσω με μία φάση με αποτέλεσμα , να λειτουργει το μοτέρ και μόλις δοκιμάζουμε να σηκώσουμε αυτοκίνητο στουσ 10 πόντους να ζορίζετε το μοτέρ και να σταματάει.Δέν είναι έυκολο να βρώ άλλο inverter και έχω σκεφτει μία πατέντα αλλα πρίν το δοκιμάσω θα ήθελα την άποψη σας.
Σκέφτηκα να βάλω 3 πυκνωτές παράλληλα στα πηνία του μοτέρ  μήπως και δώσουν αυτη την μικρή ισχυ που χρειάζομαι .
Ποια είναι η άποψη σας?

Ευχαριστώ...!!!!

----------


## xrhstosmp

με ποιο τροπο οι τρεις παραλληλοι πυκνωτες θα δωσουν παραπανω ισχυ,,,,?
μια ειναι η επαγγελματικη λυση μας και προκειτε για επαγγελματια: τριφασικη παροχη

----------


## davidsgr

> με ποιο τροπο οι τρεις παραλληλοι πυκνωτες θα δωσουν παραπανω ισχυ,,,,?
> μια ειναι η επαγγελματικη λυση μας και προκειτε για επαγγελματια: τριφασικη παροχη




Σκεφτομουν να συνδεσω τις 3 φασεις απο την εξοδο του inverter με  3 πυκνωτες και τον ουδετερο..!!
διαφορετικα τις  3 φασεις απο την εξοδο του inverter με τους πυκνωτες μεταξυ των φασεων..!!!

----------


## galileos

> Π.χ.: http://people.zeelandnet.nl/cantalou/steinmetz.html, ο Φίλιππος έχει δίκιο. Υπάρχει όμως με αυτή τη μετατροπή μια μείωση ισχύος περίπου 3 φορές από την ονομαστική του κινητήρα. Η συνδεσμολογία αυτή ονομάζεται *Steinmetz*.



απο την στιγμή που χρησιμοποιούμε εναν κινητήρα 3φ σε 1φ λειτουργεια παμε παντα στο 1/3 της ισχυς του πρακτικα. ασχετος αν μερικες πληροφορίες λένε πως πάμε στο 80%... κατι πολυ πρακτικό για να βγάζει καποιος που μπερδευεται την συνδεσμολογία ειναι να εχει στο μυαλο του πως τα τυλιγματα του κινητηρα είναι 3 το πρωτο με τα ακρα U1-U2 το δευτερο με τα ακρα V1-V2 και το τριτο με τα ακρα W1-W2 μετα η συνδεσμολογια βγαινει απο μόνη της ...διοτι καταλαβαινεις πως δε μπορει αν συνδεθει το U1 με το U2 ουτε το v1 με το v2 ουτε το w1 με το w2...Αρα λογικα το τελος του ενως τυλιγματος πρεπει να συνδεθει με την αρχη του αλου , αρα μας μένουν μονο τρια ακρα , αρα εκει συνδεουμε πυκνωτη και την φάση στο αντιστοιχο ακρο του πυκνωτη αναλογος με τη φορα που θελουμε... και στο τεευταιο ακρο συνδέουμε τον ουδετερο μας η τη γείωση... τωρα το κρητηριο επιλογης πυκνωτη ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα που συμβαδίζει με το συνΦ...

----------


## Samios60

> Χαίρετε,
> Κατ Αρχήν θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για το πολύ ενδιαφέρον forum,
> Εχω ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας,
> Εχω ένα φίλο ο οποίος διαθέτει συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων, στο οποίο έχει ένα αναβατόριο με τριφασικό μοτέρ 4KW.
> Χρησιμοποίησα inverter για να το λειτουργήσω με μία φάση με αποτέλεσμα , να λειτουργει το μοτέρ και μόλις δοκιμάζουμε να σηκώσουμε αυτοκίνητο στουσ 10 πόντους να ζορίζετε το μοτέρ και να σταματάει.Δέν είναι έυκολο να βρώ άλλο inverter και έχω σκεφτει μία πατέντα αλλα πρίν το δοκιμάσω θα ήθελα την άποψη σας.
> Σκέφτηκα να βάλω 3 πυκνωτές παράλληλα στα πηνία του μοτέρ  μήπως και δώσουν αυτη την μικρή ισχυ που χρειάζομαι .
> Ποια είναι η άποψη σας?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ...!!!!



Τι Inverter μονοφασικο η τριφασικο??

----------


## xinoulis

> Χαίρετε,
> Κατ Αρχήν θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για το πολύ ενδιαφέρον forum,
> Εχω ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας,
> Εχω ένα φίλο ο οποίος διαθέτει συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων, στο οποίο έχει ένα αναβατόριο με τριφασικό μοτέρ 4KW.
> Χρησιμοποίησα inverter για να το λειτουργήσω με μία φάση με αποτέλεσμα , να λειτουργει το μοτέρ και μόλις δοκιμάζουμε να σηκώσουμε αυτοκίνητο στουσ 10 πόντους να ζορίζετε το μοτέρ και να σταματάει.Δέν είναι έυκολο να βρώ άλλο inverter και έχω σκεφτει μία πατέντα αλλα πρίν το δοκιμάσω θα ήθελα την άποψη σας.
> Σκέφτηκα να βάλω 3 πυκνωτές παράλληλα στα πηνία του μοτέρ μήπως και δώσουν αυτη την μικρή ισχυ που χρειάζομαι .
> Ποια είναι η άποψη σας?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ...!!!!



Εφοσον προκειτε για αναβατοριο να μην γινοντε πειραματα γιατι αυτος που θα δουλευει απο κατω απο το αυτοκινητο θα πρεπει να ειναι ασφαλεις. το ινβερτερ πρεπει να το ρυθμησεις παντα εφοσον ειναι 4 kW. πρεπει επεισεις να δεις αν τα τυλήγματαστο μοτερ ειναι για 400 ή για 230V. αν ειναι για 400 δεν μπορει να δουλεψει γιατι το ινβερτερ σου δινει 3φ  230V. αν ειναι τα τυληγματα 230V θα το συνδεσεις τριγωνο (με τροφοδοσια απο το ινβερτερ ) που πιθανον αυτο να ειναι το λαθος που εχεις κανει και δεν σου δουλευει.παντος η καλητερη λυση ειναι οπως αναφερθηκε παραπανω να συνδεθει 3φ 400V απο το δικτυο

----------


## lepouras

και πώς έχεις γεφυρώσει το μοτέρ . αστέρα ή τρίγωνο? δώσε και στοιχεία μοτέρ ινβερτερ.

υγ με πρόλαβε ο Νίκος

----------


## kalamaria

σας ευχαριστω και εγω για τις πληροφοριες αλλα αν ηταν ευκολο καποιος να κανει ενα σχεδιαγραμα απλο για το που θα μπει ο πυκνωτης και που  τα καλωδια (αρκετα ασχετος)

----------


## Nickmanak

> σας ευχαριστω και εγω για τις πληροφοριες αλλα αν ηταν ευκολο καποιος να κανει ενα σχεδιαγραμα απλο για το που θα μπει ο πυκνωτης και που  τα καλωδια (αρκετα ασχετος)



Στην παρακάτω εικόνα, απεικονίζεται η πινακίδα σύνδεσης των άκρων. Βαζεις τα λαμάκια παράλληλα (σε σύνδεση τρίγωνο δηλ.). Μετά βιδώνεις τον πυκνωτή στα 2 ακριανά δεξιά και στα 2 ακριανά αριστερά, συνδέεις τη μονοφασική παροχή. Αν δεν περιστρέφεται στη φορά που θέλεις, αντέστρεψε τις θέσεις πυκνωτή και παροχής (δηλ. πυκνωτής άκρη αριστερα, παροχή άκρη δεξιά).


fase.jpg

----------


## galileos

πως υπολογιζουμε τι πυκνωτη πρεπει να βαλουμε

----------


## sofos7

> πως υπολογιζουμε τι πυκνωτη πρεπει να βαλουμε



Στα 220V που έχουμε στην ελλάδα βάζουμε 70μF ανα kW ισχύος.

π.χ. αν έχουμε 4kw μοτέρ τότε βάζουμε 4*70=280μF πυκνωτή.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Τελικά δεν καταλήξατε σε ένα τριφασικό κινητήρα τι ισχύ για να δουλέψει σε μονοφασικό δίκτυο ούτε κάτι σίγουρο
για το πως διαμορφώνετε η τελική τιμή του πυκνωτή ένας τρόπος που προβάλανε είναι 3180χ Ι /V και δια 2 πυκνωτής 
εκκίνησης και δια 4   λειτουργίας !! ειναι σωστό με αυτόν τον υπολογισμό ????? 

Θέλω να μετατρέψω ένα τριφασικό κινητήρα που τα στοιχεία Δ220 8,33 Υ380 4,83 2,2 HP 2840 στροφές Πως θα υπολογίσω 
ένα πυκνωτή εκκίνηση και ένα πυκνωτή λειτουργίας θα ευχαριστήσω και θα σεβαστώ της άποψης που θα καταθέσετε είμαι 
σίγουρος πως θα λειτουργήσει το μοτέρ μετά της απαντήσεις σας και αυτό θα το χρωστώ σε σας   :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

α) Καλωδιώνεις τον κινητήρα σου σε Δ
β) Παίρνεις δύο πυκνωτές 60μF 450V~ τους οποίους και συνδέεις παράλληλα μεταξύ τους ώστε να αποτελέσουν έναν πυκνωτή 120μF 450V~
γ) Συνδέεις τα άκρα του "πυκνωτή" σε δύο (όποια θέλεις) από τα τρία άκρα του κινητήρα
δ) Στο τρίτο άκρο του κινητήρα (που δεν συνδέεται πυκνωτής) δίνεις τον ουδέτερο από τα 220V~
ε) Τη φάση από τα 220V~ τη συνδέεις στο ένα άκρο του "πυκνωτή". Αν ο κινητήρας γυρνάει ανάποδα από ότι θες, αλλάζεις το άκρο του "πυκνωτή" στο οποίο σύνδεσες τη φάση

----------


## MAIKLKF

FILMAN Καλησπέρα να ευχαριστήσω για την απάντηση ; θα το κάνω μέσα στης επόμενες μέρες Ερώτηση : αυτή η διάταξη και η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή είναι στάνταρ  ε?? αναμένετε να ακούσετε τα αποτελέσματα FILMAN Ευχαριστώ φίλε !!!  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι 70μF / kW

----------


## MAIKLKF

ξεκίνησε φίλε μου !!! έπιασε της στροφές του κανονικό το δούλεμα του μόνο στην εκκίνηση αργή  δηλαδή στο ξεκίνημα αργή να πάρει στροφές κατά τα άλλα όλα καλά  Μπράβο μάστορα Σωστός ο FILMAN <3  :Smile:

----------


## MAIKLKF

Νομίζω οτι κατάλαβα γιατί δεν ξεκινά γρήγορα και τι φταίει το 2.2 είναι κιλοβάτ και όχι ίππος Άρα το 2.2 ΗΡ που έγραψα εγώ είναι λάθος εγώ φταίω ...... Ποτέ στα μοτέρ δεν γράφουν τους ίππους με 2.2 η 2.7 η 2.9 η 1.6 ποτέ πάντα αναφέρετε σε μέτρηση ανά μισώ δηλαδή 0,5 η 1 η 1,5 η 2,5 κτλ πως την πάτησα έτσι 

Τωρα το 2,2 που υπολόγισε ήτανε Σωστό γιατί διατύπωσα για ίππους ενώ είναι Κιλοβάτ .......  και 2.2Χ70=154 -120 34 ακόμα 
η δύο Χ 80μf και τέλος δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω 20 ευρώ τους πλήρωσα αυτούς 
Η έτσι η αλλιώς το λάθος είναι δικόμου Μπράβο φίλε μου Φίλιππε να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ για όλα  :Smile:

----------


## mtzag

τα μοτερ που τα βρηκατε ? απο ανακυκλωση ? ποσο τα πηρατε ?

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπέρα δεν το αγόρασα απλά είναι σε ένα πριόνι αλουμινίου και είχε τριφασική παροχή και χρειάστηκε να το μετατρέψω σε μονοφασικό και με την ευκαιρία ψάξε ψάξε βρήκα δυο πυκνωτές 80 μF και τους έβαλα επάνω τέλειο απλά τέλειο Μπράβο φίλιππα
να είσαι καλά πάντως μου πέφτουνε μοτέρ αν μου πέσει κανένα θέλεις να σου πω ??

----------


## FILMAN

2.2 * 70 = 154μF. Αφού είχες πάρει ήδη τους 60ρηδες μπορούσες να τους αφήσεις πάνω και να προσθέσεις παράλληλα κι έναν τρίτο πυκνωτή 154 - 120 = 34, δηλαδή 35μF. Ελπίζω τους 80ρηδες να μην τους αγόρασες κι αυτούς!

----------


## MAIKLKF

καλησπέρα όχι δεν τους αγόρασα τους είχα αυτούς  και μάλιστα είναι και αυτοί στα 450 βόλτ και το πριόνι αλουμινίου δουλ τέλια

----------


## mtzag

Αφου η δεη φερνει απο οτι ξερω πλεον τριφασικο ρευμα ποιο ο λογος να τα τρεχετε με μονοφασικο ?
Νομιζω οτι σχεδον ολα τα σπιτια σημερα εχουνε τριφασικο οχι βεβαια στις πριζες του σπιτιου αλλα στον πινακα παροχης εχει τριφασικο και με μια μπαλαντεζα λυνεις το προβλημα
και παιζει το μοτερ οπως πρεπει.

----------


## lepouras

> Αφου η δεη φερνει απο οτι ξερω πλεον τριφασικο ρευμα ποιο ο λογος να τα τρεχετε με μονοφασικο ?
> Νομιζω οτι σχεδον ολα τα σπιτια σημερα εχουνε τριφασικο οχι βεβαια στις πριζες του σπιτιου αλλα στον πινακα παροχης εχει τριφασικο και με μια μπαλαντεζα λυνεις το προβλημα
> και παιζει το μοτερ οπως πρεπει.



Μάνο μάλλων κάνεις κάποιο λάθος. ΔΕΝ δίνει τριφασικό ντε και καλά η ΔΕΗ αλλά ότι ζητήσεις. το απλό μονοφασικό(1χ35) έχει 300 ευρώ περίπου το ενισχυμένο(1χ63) 500 και το τριφασικό(3Χ35) 1000. αυτό που απλά είναι συνηθέστερο στα καινούργια ρολόγια είναι το 1Χ63.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Μάνο μάλλων κάνεις κάποιο λάθος. ΔΕΝ δίνει τριφασικό ντε και καλά η ΔΕΗ αλλά ότι ζητήσεις. το απλό μονοφασικό(1χ35) έχει 300 ευρώ περίπου το ενισχυμένο(1χ63) 500 και το τριφασικό(3Χ35) 1000. αυτό που απλά είναι συνηθέστερο στα καινούργια ρολόγια είναι το 1Χ63.



Πολλή σωστά τα λες έτσι είναι,  Η παροχή μου είναι Μονοφασική παλαιά 1Χ35 και ο κινητήρας (Μοτέρ) τριφασικός ... Έτσι αναγκάζομαι να μετατρέψω την Συνδεσμολογία του κινητήρα σε μονοφασική 
πολλή σημαντική δουλειά κάνει ο πυκνωτής στην περίπτωση αυτή Γιαυτό πρέπει να βάζουμε των κατάλληλο με τα ανάλογα στοιχεία για κάθε περίπτωση 
είναι σημαντικές η πληροφορίες που μου έδωσε ό Φίλιππος ( Filman ) και των ευχαριστώ για ακόμα μια φορά 

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος Φίλιππε ο πυκνωτής πρέπει ανάλογα με τα μF σε κάθε περίπτωση να παρουσιάζει  διαφορά 120 μοιρών στην πλασματική του φάση για να έχει συνέχεια της περιστροφής του και για την σωστή λειτουργία του μοτέρ

----------


## μποζονιο

και με πηνιο δε γινεται?

----------


## MAIKLKF

> και με πηνιο δε γινεται?



Δεν Νομίζω να γίνετε λόγω ότι το πηνίο παρουσιάζει Αυτεπαγωγή σε μΗ ενώ ο πυκνωτής παρουσιάζει  χωρητικότητα σε μF
 Αν έχεις κάπια δοκιμασμένη μέθοδο και λειτουργεί πολλή θα χαρώ να την ακούσω 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## μποζονιο

ο πυκνωτης εχει διαφορα φασης ρευματος 90 μοιρες οπως και τα πηνια.. οι 120 μοιρες απο που προκυπτουν και για τι? δοκιμασε αν θες με L=1/(ω^2*C) σε μιλιχενρι δε το εχω δοκιμασει στη πραξη θεωρητικα μιλαμε. η συνδεσμολογια πως ακριβως γινεται?  μηπως εννοεις να συνδεσεις το πυκνωτη παραλληλα με ενα πηνιο του μοτερ για να κανεις LC κυκλωμα για τις 120?

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, καλά, δεν πετυχαίνεις και ακριβώς 120ο με τον πυκνωτή...
Με πηνίο δεν γίνεται...

----------


## MAIKLKF

Filman Καλησπέρα πράγματι υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά γιατί την ώρα που κλείνεις ακούς το γκούπ το κόψιμο του πυκνωτή  Αλλά δουλεύει τέλεια με τον υπολογισμό του filman (Φίλιππος) είναι σωστότατος

----------


## IXHEM

http://www.ebooks4greeks.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=224  σελιδες 304-307 .. ρίξε και εδω μια ματια πριν κανεις οτιδήποτε.
στον πινακα 5.3  λεει τον πυκνωτη που χρειάζεσαι .. αναλογα με την συνδεσμολογια..

----------

mushaba (18-01-15)

----------


## MAIKLKF

ΙΧΗΕΜ Σε ευχαριστώ πολλή κάθε πληροφορία χρήσιμη είναι θα προσπαθήσω να αφομοιώσω και άλλες πληροφορίες που αναφέρει     :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## MAIKLKF

Filman Σου βρήκα δουλίτσα αγαπητέ μου, Αν σου είναι κόπος Μην ασχοληθείς και πάλη σε ευχαριστώ. Αν πάλη θέλεις να δόσεις τα φώτα σου θα φωτίσουν την  ψυχούλα μου που εδώ και μία εβδομάδα παιδεύομαι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. απόκτησα ένα μηχάνημα με ένα μοτέρ λίγο πιο μεγάλο σε όγκο απο το 2,2 κw που μετατρέψαμε ταμπελάκι  με στοιχεία δεν έχει κάποιος το έχει αφαιρέσει τα καλώδια στων αέρα ........ έμπλεξα άσκημα το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να μετρήσω τα καλώδια τη αντίσταση έχουν ξεχώρισα λιπών τα ζευγάρια βρήκα μια μικρή αντίσταση  και μια μεγάλη 3 Ζεύγη  χ9,7Ωμ και ανάποδα 3χ17Ωμ και μάλλον αυτό είναι 3χ17 Ωμ έβαλα τα Ζεύγη  πάνω στην κόσα U_X  V_Y  W_Z  Σύνδεση κόσα σε Δ έβαλα 2χ80μF + 2x60 μF /450V και τίποτα δουλεύει αργά χωρίς δύναμη χμ.... τι να κάνω και μουγκρίζει κιόλας δεν φτάνει που θα το σουλουπώσω φωνάζει και από πάνω FILMAN τι λες ?

----------


## sofos7

Καλησπέρα ,για να μάθουμε επιπλέον στοιχεία για τον κινητήρα σου, θα μας βόλευε ένα πηνιόμετρο, αλλά έαν έβαλες όλους αυτούς του πυκνωτές παράλληλα,η χωρητικότητα τους είναι για κινητήρα 4kw. Άν λές πως είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερος απο έναν 2,2kw σύγουρα δεν είναι σωστός ο υπολογισμός.
Να θυμάσε πάντος για σύνδεση 3φ~ κινητήρα σε 1φ~ δίκτυο 220v βάζουμε 70mF πυκνωτή ανα kw ισχύος.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Καλησπέρα ,για να μάθουμε επιπλέον στοιχεία για τον κινητήρα σου, θα μας βόλευε ένα πηνιόμετρο, αλλά έαν έβαλες όλους αυτούς του πυκνωτές παράλληλα,η χωρητικότητα τους είναι για κινητήρα 4kw. Άν λές πως είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερος απο έναν 2,2kw σύγουρα δεν είναι σωστός ο υπολογισμός.
> Να θυμάσε πάντος για σύνδεση 3φ~ κινητήρα σε 1φ~ δίκτυο 220v βάζουμε 70mF πυκνωτή ανα kw ισχύος.



Καλησπέρα με βάση το αποτέλεσμα ναι; πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από τέσσερις hp Χμμμ..... από την αντίσταση που παρουσιάζουν τα πηνία δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε το ρεύμα για να βγάλουμε την ισχύ ??

----------


## sofos7

Όχι δεν μπορούμε, η αντισταση ενός πηνίου έιναι: ΖL=ω*L , ω=314,16 rad/sec και για το L θέλουμε πηνιόμετρο, 
αυτό που μέτρησες εσύ είναι η αντίσταση του χαλκού του πηνίου (17Ω νομίζω πως έχεις γράψει), πρακτικά η συνολική 
αντίσταση είναι Ζολ=sqrt(17^2+(ω*L)^2). Μέτα κάνεις Ι=sqrt(3)*380/Ζολ= ...  ,μετά φ=tan^(-1)(ω*L/17) 
υπολογίζεις το cosφ= ....(συνήθως 0,9κάτι ειναι)  και μετά πας και κάνεις P=sqrt(3)*380*Ι*cosφ= ... και βρίσκεις την ισχύ.

Βέβαια είναι λίγο περίπλοκο αυτό, κάτι πιο απλό θα ήταν να πάς κάπου που έχει 3φ~ δίκτυο, τον συνδέεις (ένω έχει 
κάποιο φορτίο ο κινητήρας) και μετρας με αμπεροτσιμπίδα τα αμπέρ σε μία  φάση,τα πολλ/άζεις επι ρίζα 3, και μέτα 
κάνεις P=sqrt(3)*380*I*cosφ για  cosφ βάλε 0,95 ας πούμε, θα βρείς την ισχύ στο περίπου.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MAIKLKF

Έτσι θα μετρήσει το Ι χωρίς φορτίο είναι δύσκολο αυτό λόγω οτι πρέπει να λυθεί όλο είναι χρονοβόρο. Ίσος κάτι καλύτερο θα ήτανε να μετρηθεί με κάτι ανάλογο και να υπολογιστή. Πάντως μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μην δουλεύει με τόσο χωρητικότητα..... και δεν έχω και άλλους πυκνωτές χα χα χα τους έβαλα όλους χι χι χι  :Smile:

----------


## MAIKLKF

> http://www.ebooks4greeks.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=224  σελιδες 304-307 .. ρίξε και εδω μια ματια πριν κανεις οτιδήποτε.
> στον πινακα 5.3  λεει τον πυκνωτη που χρειάζεσαι .. αναλογα με την συνδεσμολογια..



πολλή καλό το βιβλίο αυτό έχει αστείρευτη πληροφόρηση 
σε ευχαριστώ που έκανες των κόπο της  δημοσίευσης 
 είναι πιστεύω χρήσιμο και για άλλους και κατά την άποψη μου
 η προσπάθεια πρέπει να ανταμείβετε      (y)  :Smile:

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλημέρα έκανα μια δοκιμή έβγαλα της γέφυρες και μέτρησα τα πηνία και τρελάθηκα  :Confused1:  
είναι συνδεδεμένο εσωτερικά σε Δ  :Sad:  δεν έχασα καιρό έβαλα μια χωρητικότητα 2 χ 80 160 μF
Μούγκρισμα  βγάζω των ένα καλύτερα ξεκίνησε τελικά  :Smile:  Αλλά μόλις έβαλα λουρί δεν ξεκινά 
τι συμβαίνει ξέρη κανείς  :Confused1:  Αυτά είναι τα προβλήματα με άγνωστους κινητήρες  :Wink:  και περίεργες 
συνδέσεις

----------


## FILMAN

> το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να μετρήσω τα καλώδια τη αντίσταση έχουν ξεχώρισα λιπών τα ζευγάρια βρήκα μια μικρή αντίσταση  και μια μεγάλη 3 Ζεύγη  χ9,7Ωμ *και ανάποδα* 3χ17Ωμ και μάλλον αυτό είναι 3χ17 Ωμ έβαλα τα Ζεύγη  πάνω στην κόσα U_X  V_Y  W_Z



Αυτό το ανάποδα δεν το κατάλαβα. Αν ο κινητήρας είναι τριφασικός θα εξέρχονται 6 καλώδια. Τί χρώματα έχουν; Μέτρα τα με πολύμετρο. Θα πρέπει να μετράνε ανά δύο, να έχεις μόνο τρία ζεύγη δηλαδή που να δίνουν ένδειξη. Οι τρεις μετρήσεις θα πρέπει να είναι παραπλήσιες. Αν όχι, ο κινητήρας ή δεν είναι τριφασικός, ή είναι τριφασικός αλλά καμένος. Κάνε αυτά για αρχή.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Αυτό το ανάποδα δεν το κατάλαβα. Αν ο κινητήρας είναι τριφασικός θα εξέρχονται 6 καλώδια. Τί χρώματα έχουν; Μέτρα τα με πολύμετρο. Θα πρέπει να μετράνε ανά δύο, να έχεις μόνο τρία ζεύγη δηλαδή που να δίνουν ένδειξη. Οι τρεις μετρήσεις θα πρέπει να είναι παραπλήσιες. Αν όχι, ο κινητήρας ή δεν είναι τριφασικός, ή είναι τριφασικός αλλά καμένος. Κάνε αυτά για αρχή.



Καλησπέρα FILMAN Φίλιππε  Ασε πάω να σκάσω όταν ήταν σε τριφασικό δούλευε κανονικά, τα χρώματα είναι όλα μοβ απλά το ένα έχει ένα δαχτυλίδι Μπλε 
μετράω και έχω παντού διάφορες αντίστασης   δεν είναι ζευγάρια τελικά μετά απο πολλές μετρήσεις βρήκα 9,5 Ωμ τα τοποθέτησα στην κόσα και κατόπιν κατάλαβα ότι μέσα στο κινητήρα εχει συνδέσεις Δ γιατί χωρίς να βάλω της γέφυρες με σύνδεση πυκνωτή και φάση ουδέτερο δουλεύει  αλλά μόλις βάζω ιμάντα τέλος ξεκινά και δουλεύει με χαμηλές στροφές πάντα χωρίς γέφυρες  :Confused1:

----------


## lepouras

:W00t:  καλά ορέ αθεόφοβε. από έξω παλεύεις να το συνδέσεις? άνοιξε το καπάκι να δεις  και να αποσυνδέσεις τα μπαράκια από τις 6 βίδες και μέτρα μετά τα πηνία.
άκυρο. με μπέρδεψες. μπορείς να βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία από το κουτί? να δούμε τι λες?
μέτρα και μια τα καλώδια με το σασί μήπως δεις διαρροή.

----------


## el greco 1

Γιαννη σε παρακαλω πολυ απο τι στιγμη που εισαι ασχετοs με Σολωμονικη μην απανταs.

----------


## ΠΑΡΙΖΙΑΝΟΣ

http://greekelectrician.blogspot.gr/...capacitor.html

----------


## lepouras

> Γιαννη σε παρακαλω πολυ απο τι στιγμη που εισαι ασχετοs με Σολωμονικη μην απανταs.



γιατί ορέ? προσπαθώ και εγώ να ξορκίσω το κακό μαζί με τους εξορκισμούς του Φίλιππου. :Tongue2:  
εντάξει μπορεί κάπου να έχει μπερδευτεί το παλικάρι. 
λέει ότι είναι όλα στον αέρα αλλά μπορεί να είναι εσωτερικά συνδεδεμένο σε Δ , όλα του χτυπούνε με όλα κάπου χάθηκε η μπάλα. 
οπότε το πιθανότερο αν δεν είναι καμένο το μοτέρ να είναι αυτό που είπε ο Φίλιππος. κάποιος άλλος τύπος μοτέρ.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> καλά ορέ αθεόφοβε. από έξω παλεύεις να το συνδέσεις? άνοιξε το καπάκι να δεις  και να αποσυνδέσεις τα μπαράκια από τις 6 βίδες και μέτρα μετά τα πηνία.
> άκυρο. με μπέρδεψες. μπορείς να βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία από το κουτί? να δούμε τι λες?
> μέτρα και μια τα καλώδια με το σασί μήπως δεις διαρροή.



Τι να πω .................

----------


## MAIKLKF

> http://greekelectrician.blogspot.gr/...capacitor.html



Σε ευχαριστώ πολλή είναι Γνωστά αυτά Αλλά δεν είναι θέμα σωστής σύνδεσης είναι θέμα ιδιορρυθμίας κινητήρα ευχαριστώ πάντως  :Smile:

----------


## MAIKLKF

Μετρήσεις UX 15,7 Vy 15,7 WZ 15,7 χωρίς γέφυρες. Μετρήσεις ανάποδα WX 9,3 VZ 9,3 Uy 9,3 Μήπως είναι διπλό μονοφασικό και όχι τριφασικό η διφασικό? δεν ξέρω !.... :Confused1:

----------


## lepouras

Μιχάλη επειδή μου φαίνονται παράξενες οι μετρήσεις και για να προλάβω την πιθανή ερώτηση και του Φίλιππου κάνε τον κόπο και μέτρα το κάθε καλώδιο με όλα τα άλλα(UX UV Uy UW UZ XV Xy XW XZ Vy VW VZ yW yZ WZ)  και γράψε όλες τις μετρήσεις μπας και βγει καμιά άκρη. 
μία σκέψη δικιά μου είναι να έχει σκάλες (γρήγορο, μέση, αργό) αλλά και πάλι δεν μου βγαίνει.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι απλός τριφασικός κινητήρας αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι και καμένος γιατί υπάρχει συμμετρικότητα στις μετρήσεις. Ίσως είναι κινητήρας διπλής ταχύτητας (Dahlander) όπως λέει και ο Γιάννης. Εκεί επικοινωνούν όλα τα καλώδια μεταξύ τους γιατί ο κινητήρας είναι εσωτερικά συνδεσμολογημένος σε Δ και τα τυλίγματα έχουν και από μια μεσαία λήψη έκαστο (6 καλώδια πάλι).

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλημέρα όλες η μετρήσεις είναι 
UV=14,5 UW= 14,5 UZ=9,4 UX=9,4 UY=16,3
VW14,5   VZ16,4   VX 9,4   VY 9,4
WZ 9,4   WX 16,4   WY9,4
ZX14,6   ZY14,6   XY14,6

UV14,5   VW14,5   WZ9,4   ZX14,6   XY14,6
UW14,5   VZ16,4   WX16,4   ZY14,6
UZ9,4   VX9,4   WY9,4
UX9,4   VY9,4
UY16,3

----------


## FILMAN

Ω, ναι, είναι Dahlander!

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσεις να το δουλέψεις αποτελεσματικά στα 220V διότι τα τυλίγματά του θα είναι πιθανότατα για 380V μόνον!

Μπορείς όμως να τον βγάλεις από το μηχάνημα μήπως και σου χρειαστεί πουθενά αλλού που να θέλεις αργή και γρήγορη ταχύτητα!

----------


## lepouras

χμμμ Φίλιππε μιας και με έβαλες στην πρίζα να πω ίσως την κοτσάνα μου?
με βάση τον τύπο του μοτέρ που είπες( dahlander)βρήκα αυτά.
https://www.google.gr/search?q=dahla...h=607#imgdii=_

άρα το σχέδιο του μοτέρ είναι έτσι.

άρα λέω την κοτσάνα μου. τον αφήνουμε σε τρίγωνο(αριστερή εικόνα)για αρχή και δεν βάζουμε μπάρα μεταξύ των 1w 1u 1v  και βάζουμε πυκνωτή, φάση και ουδέτερο στο  2w 2u 2v.
αν μας δουλέψει αργά βάζουμε και το μπαράκι στα 1w 1u 1v (δεξιά εικόνα)και τότε δουλεύει ποιο γρήγορα.
σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί διαφορετικούς πυκνωτές κλπ αλλά αν δουλέψει και με τους δύο τρόπους θα μπορούσαμε με αυτοματισμό να έχουμε εκκίνηση αργή και γρήγορη.

----------


## MAIKLKF

καλησπέρα και τι κάνω τώρα ?? Γιάννη έτσι το είχα συνδέσει χωρίς Μπάρες και 80μF πυκνωτή ξεκίνησε και ο πυκνωτής μούγκριζε λίγο. Μόλις έβαλα λουρί δεν ξεκίναγε αδύναμος στο ξεκίνημα .....

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Ω, ναι, είναι Dahlander!
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσεις να το δουλέψεις αποτελεσματικά στα 220V διότι τα τυλίγματά του θα είναι πιθανότατα για 380V μόνον!
> 
> Μπορείς όμως να τον βγάλεις από το μηχάνημα μήπως και σου χρειαστεί πουθενά αλλού που να θέλεις αργή και γρήγορη ταχύτητα!



τί είναι αυτό το Dahlander! ????

----------


## MAIKLKF

> χμμμ Φίλιππε μιας και με έβαλες στην πρίζα να πω ίσως την κοτσάνα μου?
> με βάση τον τύπο του μοτέρ που είπες( dahlander)βρήκα αυτά.
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=dahla...h=607#imgdii=_
> 
> άρα το σχέδιο του μοτέρ είναι έτσι.
> 
> άρα λέω την κοτσάνα μου. τον αφήνουμε σε τρίγωνο(αριστερή εικόνα)για αρχή και δεν βάζουμε μπάρα μεταξύ των 1w 1u 1v  και βάζουμε πυκνωτή, φάση και ουδέτερο στο  2w 2u 2v.
> αν μας δουλέψει αργά βάζουμε και το μπαράκι στα 1w 1u 1v (δεξιά εικόνα)και τότε δουλεύει ποιο γρήγορα.
> σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί διαφορετικούς πυκνωτές κλπ αλλά αν δουλέψει και με τους δύο τρόπους θα μπορούσαμε με αυτοματισμό να έχουμε εκκίνηση αργή και γρήγορη.



Να κάνω και του δύο συνδυασμούς Μπάς και δουλέψει ;; σε αστέρα δεν δοκίμασα ; !!! λες να το ξεκινώ σε αστέρα και να γυρνάω σε τρίγωνο ????

----------


## lepouras

όχι δεν θα το έλεγα. διότι η  συνδεσμολογία τριγώνου στον συγκεκριμένο κινητήρα όπως τον καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι λιγότερο ισχυρός από ότι σε αστέρα. αντίθετα δηλαδή από ότι στους κλασικούς κινητήρες. 
το αν θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις και την συνδεσμολογία αστέρα δεν μπορώ να στον πω εγώ και ποιο αρμόδιος από θέμα γνώσεων είναι ο Φίλιππος.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Σε ευχαριστώ για της πολλή χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και εσένα και τον φίλιππο που έχει τρομερές γνώσεις  στο αντικείμενο να είστε πάντα καλά  μακάρι στο μέλλον να φανώ και εγώ τόσο χρήσιμος όσο εσείς  :Smile:  επιφυλάσσομαι

----------


## FILMAN

Οι κινητήρες Dahlander είναι ασύγχρονοι τριφασικοί κινητήρες *διπλής ταχύτητας*. Οι συνδεσμολογίες που βρήκατε στα σχέδια μολονότι μοιάζουν να είναι Δ ή Υ στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι ακριβώς τέτοιες. Στην αριστερή συνδεσμολογία όπου η τροφοδότηση γίνεται στα άκρα 1U, 1V και 1W ενώ τα 2U, 2V και 2W είναι ασύνδετα, έχουμε την αργή ταχύτητα (κάτι λιγότερο από 1500RPM συνήθως), ενώ στη δεξιά συνδεσμολογία που έχουμε την τροφοδότηση στα 2U, 2V και 2W ενώ τα 1U, 1V και 1W είναι γεφυρωμένα μεταξύ τους έχουμε τη γρήγορη ταχύτητα (κάτι λιγότερο από 3000RPM συνήθως).* Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις η τροφοδότηση γίνεται με την ίδια τάση των 380V και ο κινητήρας αποδίδει την ίδια ισχύ.

*Αντίθετα, σε ένα κλασσικό τριφασικό κινητήρα, πρέπει να δώσουμε *διαφορετικές τάσεις* σε Δ ή Υ ώστε αυτός να δώσει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά (ισχύ, ταχύτητα). Αν δώσουμε την ίδια τάση και σε Υ και σε Δ, ο κινητήρας *δεν γυρνάει με διαφορετικές ταχύτητες*, αλλά σε Υ αποδίδει λιγότερη ισχύ από ότι σε Δ.

Στα σχήματα κινητήρων Dahlander που βρήκατε, αν βάλετε σε κάθε πηνίο ωμική τιμή 11.3Ω, βγαίνουν ...οι μετρήσεις του #75!

Θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει νόημα να γίνει προσπάθεια λειτουργίας του κινητήρα αυτού σε 220 μονοφασικό. Είναι φτιαγμένος μόνο για 380. Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει που θα πέσει η ισχύς αν τον συνδέσουμε σε Steinmetz, θα πέσει κι άλλο λόγω του ότι θα πάρει 220 αντί για 380.

----------


## lepouras

Φίλιππε να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι επί ευκαιρίας(σιγά μην σε άφηνα :Biggrin: )
στην συνδεσμολογία τρίγωνο βάζει ανά 2 πηνία στην σειρά, άρα μησή τάση σε κάθε πηνίο (190 για 380 δίκτυο ας πούμε) .
στην αστέρα τα βάζει ανά 2 πάλι παράλληλα, άρα 220 για το ίδιο δίκτυο(λόγο τριγώνου).
και ερωτώ. γιατί στην τρίγωνο τροφοδοτεί τις φάσεις στις γωνίες του τριγώνου ενώ στον αστέρα στις μεσαίες?
υπάρχει διαφορά?
και δεύτερον από την στιγμή που το κάθε πηνίο δουλεύει με 220 -230 δεν θα μπορούσαμε στην συνδεσμολογία τριγώνου με κάποιον συνδυασμό να βάλουμε κάποιους πυκνωτές(φυσικά μην την αντίστοιχη απώλεια ισχύος που θα έχουμε)? 
όλα αυτά εγκυκλοπαιδικά φυσικά και όχι ως λύση στο πρόβλημα του Μιχάλη.

----------


## FILMAN

> στην συνδεσμολογία τρίγωνο βάζει ανά 2 πηνία στην σειρά, άρα μησή τάση σε κάθε πηνίο (190 για 380 δίκτυο ας πούμε) .
> στην αστέρα τα βάζει ανά 2 πάλι παράλληλα, άρα 220 για το ίδιο δίκτυο(λόγο τριγώνου).
> και ερωτώ. γιατί στην τρίγωνο τροφοδοτεί τις φάσεις στις γωνίες του τριγώνου ενώ στον αστέρα στις μεσαίες?
> υπάρχει διαφορά?
> _και δεύτερον από την στιγμή που το κάθε πηνίο δουλεύει με 220 -230 δεν θα μπορούσαμε στην συνδεσμολογία τριγώνου με κάποιον συνδυασμό να βάλουμε κάποιους πυκνωτές(φυσικά μην την αντίστοιχη απώλεια ισχύος που θα έχουμε)?_



Ναι. Η διαφορά είναι ότι τα τυλίγματα αγκαλιάζουν διαφορετικούς μαγνητικούς πόλους. Έτσι στην αριστερή συνδεσμολογία ο κινητήρας συμπεριφέρεται ως 4Ρ ενώ στη δεξιά ως 2Ρ. Το καθένα από τα 6 πηνία είναι μεν για 220V αλλά ποτέ δεν έχεις πρόσβαση και στα δύο άκρα του κάθε πηνίου σε Δ για να δώσεις 3Χ220V και να μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις συνδεσμολογία Steinmetz. *Αυτό θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις εάν τα άκρα κάθε πηνίου εξέρχονταν ανεξάρτητα από το σώμα του κινητήρα (12 καλώδια!).* Στη μεν σύνδεση αργής ταχύτητας τα πηνία είναι σε Δ, αλλά επίσης είναι ανά δύο σε σειρά οπότε πρέπει να τροφοδοτήσεις με 380V. Εδώ θα είχε νόημα να κάνεις Steinmetz αν όμως είχες διαθέσιμη μονοφασική παροχή 1Χ380V (μόνο δύο φάσεις δηλαδή). Στη δε σύνδεση γρήγορης ταχύτητας τα πηνία είναι ανά δύο παράλληλα αλλά σε σύνδεση Y αντί για Δ. Οπότε αν δώσεις τον ουδέτερο στον κόμβο 1U - 1V - 1W και τη φάση σε, π.χ., το 2U (για να έχεις 220V στο κάθε τύλιγμα), τί θα δώσεις στα 2V και 2W; Με πυκνωτή μπορείς να ολισθήσεις τη φάση ως 90ο αλλά οπωσδήποτε όχι κατά 120ο και μάλιστα προς - πίσω.

Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει ντε και καλά να δουλέψει ένα τέτοιο κινητήρα (αλλά και οποιονδήποτε άλλο τριφασικό κινητήρα γενικά) σε μονοφασικό (είτε 220V, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο), υπάρχει μια καλή (τεχνικά) λύση: Η χρήση μετασχηματιστών Scott. Πρόκειται για δύο (διαφορετικούς μεταξύ τους) μονοφασικούς μετασχηματιστές οι οποίοι με κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία μετατρέπουν το διφασικό σε τριφασικό. Το διφασικό προκύπτει από το μονοφασικό με την προσθήκη ενός πυκνωτή σε σειρά με το πρωτεύον του ενός μετασχηματιστή όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει στους ασύγχρονους μονοφασικούς επαγωγικούς κινητήρες, που στην ουσία, ως μηχανές, είναι διφασικές. Η προσθήκη του πυκνωτή είναι που τους καθιστά μονοφασικούς. Αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνει κανείς, με το κόστος που θα έχουν αυτοί οι δυο μετασχηματιστές (ο καθένας πρέπει να έχει ισχύ όσο η μισή του κινητήρα που θα τροφοδοτηθεί) και το γεγονός ότι θα πρέπει να γίνουν παραγγελία (πρόσθετο κόστος), συμφέρει η αλλαγή του κινητήρα με έναν αντίστοιχο μονοφασικό. Να γιατί όλοι προτιμάνε τη συνδεσμολογία Steinmetz. Είναι χαμηλών επιδόσεων μεν, φθηνή δε.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Οι κινητήρες Dahlander είναι ασύγχρονοι τριφασικοί κινητήρες *διπλής ταχύτητας*. Οι συνδεσμολογίες που βρήκατε στα σχέδια μολονότι μοιάζουν να είναι Δ ή Υ στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι ακριβώς τέτοιες. Στην αριστερή συνδεσμολογία όπου η τροφοδότηση γίνεται στα άκρα 1U, 1V και 1W ενώ τα 2U, 2V και 2W είναι ασύνδετα, έχουμε την αργή ταχύτητα (κάτι λιγότερο από 1500RPM συνήθως), ενώ στη δεξιά συνδεσμολογία που έχουμε την τροφοδότηση στα 2U, 2V και 2W ενώ τα 1U, 1V και 1W είναι γεφυρωμένα μεταξύ τους έχουμε τη γρήγορη ταχύτητα (κάτι λιγότερο από 3000RPM συνήθως).* Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις η τροφοδότηση γίνεται με την ίδια τάση των 380V και ο κινητήρας αποδίδει την ίδια ισχύ.
> 
> *Αντίθετα, σε ένα κλασσικό τριφασικό κινητήρα, πρέπει να δώσουμε *διαφορετικές τάσεις* σε Δ ή Υ ώστε αυτός να δώσει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά (ισχύ, ταχύτητα). Αν δώσουμε την ίδια τάση και σε Υ και σε Δ, ο κινητήρας *δεν γυρνάει με διαφορετικές ταχύτητες*, αλλά σε Υ αποδίδει λιγότερη ισχύ από ότι σε Δ.
> 
> Στα σχήματα κινητήρων Dahlander που βρήκατε, αν βάλετε σε κάθε πηνίο ωμική τιμή 11.3Ω, βγαίνουν ...οι μετρήσεις του #75!
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει νόημα να γίνει προσπάθεια λειτουργίας του κινητήρα αυτού σε 220 μονοφασικό. Είναι φτιαγμένος μόνο για 380. Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει που θα πέσει η ισχύς αν τον συνδέσουμε σε Steinmetz, θα πέσει κι άλλο λόγω του ότι θα πάρει 220 αντί για 380.




Συγχαρητήρια για της πολλή αναλυτικές και ενημερωτικές απαντήσεις πολλή ωραία κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να ανταλλάξω αυτόν τον κινητήρα με κάποιον άλλου τύπου, Πρέπει πραγματικά να αποχωριστώ αυτό το εξαίσιο μοτέρ λόγο στέρησις τροφοδοσίας 
πάντως όπως και να έχει με εξυπηρέτησες αφάνταστα με της πληροφορίες και σε ευχαριστώ    
 :Biggrin:  :Smile:

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπέρα σας το αναφέρω για την γνώσει το μοτέρ που λέγαμε τελικά δουλεύει κανονικά σε συνδεσμολογία Αστέρα με πυκνωτή 80μF  Το Μόνο που μου παρουσιάζει ακόμα αλλάζοντας το λουρί στον τροχαλία για όλες της στροφές μεγάλη στο μοτέρ μικρή στο εργαλείο εκεί δεν παίρνει της στροφές το μηχάνημα μόλις βάλω μικρή τροχαλία μοτέρ μεγάλη εργαλείο σφαίρα πάει και έχει και δύναμη το Μηχάνημα είναι μία φρέζα αλουμινίου  αυτά καλό απόγευμα να έχετε και  της  συνδέσεις είναι U=Φάση + Πυκνωτή V = Πυκνωτής w= ουδέτερο και Ζ-Χ-Υ γεφυρωμένα κλασική περίπτωση Αστέρα

----------


## el greco 1

συνχαριτηρια και απο εμενα.τετοιεs προσπαθιεs αξιζουν επενο. απ οτι καταλαβαινω απο τι συνδεσμολογια ο κινητηραs ειναι κλασικοs τριφασικοs.αρα δεν εχει τυλιγματα νταλαντερ αs μαs δωσει μια απαντηση ο φιλιπ και ο ζαν παρακαλω αν θελουν φυσικα.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> συνχαριτηρια και απο εμενα.τετοιεs προσπαθιεs αξιζουν επενο. απ οτι καταλαβαινω απο τι συνδεσμολογια ο κινητηραs ειναι κλασικοs τριφασικοs.αρα δεν εχει τυλιγματα νταλαντερ αs μαs δωσει μια απαντηση ο φιλιπ και ο ζαν παρακαλω αν θελουν φυσικα.



Γιώργο καλησπέρα τα συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά και στο site  που συλλέγει της ηλεκτρονικές και ηλεκτρικές πληροφορίες και ακονίζουμε της γνώσεις μας 
εχει τυλίγματα Νταλαντέρ αν θέλεις μου εξηγείς τη σημαίνει αυτή η ορολογία   Νταλαντέρ  Τώρα Άν δεις τα σχέδια είναι στην προηγούμενη σελίδα και απο εκεί πήρα την απόφαση να συνδέσω αστέρα και να συνδυάσω την τεχνική  Steinmetz σε συνδυασμό με των αστέρα αυτό δουλεύει γιατί αθροίζει της αντιστάσεις με τον αστέρα   και μειώνει το ρεύμα εκκινήσεις στον εν τρίτο και το θαύμα επετεύχθη ο κύριος μοτέρ με την βοήθεια του πυκνωτή αποσβένει 3 χ 220 και δουλεύει μια χαρά και μάλιστα το άφησα να λειτουργεί   για να φύγουν και η υγρασίες και όλα καλά

----------


## el greco 1

mike ανοιξα τωρα το βιβλιο.νταλαντερ δεν νομιζω που ειναι ορολογια αλλα το ονομα του εφευερετη οπωs λεμε πχ joule η πχ (by lepouras)oπωs ειδεs στα παραπανω σχεδια πολυ συχνα ειναι δυνατον να εχουμε απ ευθειαs εκκινηση και απο τιs χαμηλεs ταχυτητεs αλλα και απο τιs υψηλεs ταχυτητεs.τωρα εκει που το εκανεs και πετυχε δωκιμασεs αν εκανε αναστροφα?ποσα αμπερ σου τραβαει με φορτιο?

----------


## MAIKLKF

> mike ανοιξα τωρα το βιβλιο.νταλαντερ δεν νομιζω που ειναι ορολογια αλλα το ονομα του εφευερετη οπωs λεμε πχ joule η πχ (by lepouras)oπωs ειδεs στα παραπανω σχεδια πολυ συχνα ειναι δυνατον να εχουμε απ ευθειαs εκκινηση και απο τιs χαμηλεs ταχυτητεs αλλα και απο τιs υψηλεs ταχυτητεs.τωρα εκει που το εκανεs και πετυχε δωκιμασεs αν εκανε αναστροφα?ποσα αμπερ σου τραβαει με φορτιο?



κατάλαβα πρέπει να ξανακοιτάξω τα σχέδια να κατανοήσω την συνδεσμολογία 
για την ταχύτητα δεν είναι χαμηλή ξεκινά γρήγορα μου κάνει για την χρήση 
που το θέλω καλό θα ήταν να δουλεύει και η χαμηλές στροφές για χοντρά κοντύλια
το ρεύμα δεν το μέτρησα δεν έβρισκα την αμπεροτσιμπίδα  αλλά δεν είναι και μεγάλο 
και ανάστροφα κάνει με την αλλαγή του πυκνωτή από W-σε U και το Μοτερ κανει 
ανάποδα κανονικά έβαλα ενα κονδύλι 40 χιλιοστά δίπτερο καλά ε αυλάκι 1.5 χιλιοστά 
λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ την έκοψε στεγνά θα βάλω φωτο περίμενε

----------


## MAIKLKF



----------


## MAIKLKF

> Να κάνω και του δύο συνδυασμούς Μπάς και δουλέψει ;; σε αστέρα δεν δοκίμασα ; !!! λες να το ξεκινώ σε αστέρα και να γυρνάω σε τρίγωνο ????



και το είπα να κάνω την δοκιμή αλλά υπάρχει μια λεπτομέρεια την οποία και θα την λύσω πιστεύω με της δοκιμές και την πάροδο του χρόνου όταν αλλάζω την σχέσει στο μοτέρ απο της τροχαλίες τότε μου τα χαλάει παίρνει λίγες στροφές και δεν αυξάνει θα δοκιμάσω με μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή για εκκινήσει και βλέπουμε

----------


## FILMAN

Είδες λοιπόν που δεν έχει αρκετή δύναμη για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις με όλες τις δυνατές ρυθμίσεις; Να γιατί ήθελε 380 ενώ εσύ τώρα του δίνεις 220.

Γιώργο, Dahlander ήταν βεβαίως το όνομα του εφευρέτη αλλά έτσι ονομάζονται και οι αντίστοιχοι κινητήρες. Αυτός εδώ πρέπει να είναι τέτοιος και όχι απλός τριφασικός σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις που παρουσίασε ο ιδιοκτήτης του στο #75. Η σύνδεση που έχει κάνει τώρα είναι για λειτουργία στη γρήγορη ταχύτητα.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Είδες λοιπόν που δεν έχει αρκετή δύναμη για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις με όλες τις δυνατές ρυθμίσεις; Να γιατί ήθελε 380 ενώ εσύ τώρα του δίνεις 220.
> 
> Γιώργο, Dahlander ήταν βεβαίως το όνομα του εφευρέτη αλλά έτσι ονομάζονται και οι αντίστοιχοι κινητήρες. Αυτός εδώ πρέπει να είναι τέτοιος και όχι απλός τριφασικός σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις που παρουσίασε ο ιδιοκτήτης του στο #75. Η σύνδεση που έχει κάνει τώρα είναι για λειτουργία στη γρήγορη ταχύτητα.



FILMAN  Καλησπέρα ναι φίλε στην μεγάλη τροχαλία δεν έχει καλή εκκίνηση υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση με την χρίση πυκνωτών να καταφέρω να εκκινήσω την μεγάλη τροχαλία του μοτέρ ??
καλά δεν περιγράφετε τι ένιωσα όταν ξεκίνησε χα χα χα

----------


## FILMAN

Αν δεν βρεις 380V, δύσκολο το κόβω...

----------


## lepouras

μετασχηματιστή 220/380? εντάξει εντάξει όσο κοστίζει ο μετασχηματιστής αγοράζει άλλο μοτέρ ή ινβερτερ :Tongue2: .αν και ενας 2KVA έχει 140 και ο 4KVA   260ευρά περίπου. τελικά το μοτέρ πόσα βατ/ίππους  είναι? έκανες καμιά μέτρηση?

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορεί βέβαια να βάλει αυτομετασχηματιστή που θα είναι πιο φθηνός / ελαφρύς / μικρός

----------


## lepouras

σκεφτικά και άλλη μια βλακεία.αν βραχυκυκλώσουμε το ένα από το κάθε ζεύγος πηνίον και το αφήναμε τρίγωνο θα είχαμε καμιά διαφορά(όλο εξυπνάδες είμαι :Biggrin: )θα δούλευαν τα πηνία στα 220 αλλά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι όντος είναι βλακεία εφόσον πάλι  χωρίς βραχυκύκλωμα ίδια τάση μοιρασμένη έχουμε αλλά σε 2 πηνία και ίσως κάψουμε και κάνα πηνίο έτσι.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο σε αυτόν τον τύπο μοτέρ.

----------


## lepouras

αυτομετασχηματιστή τέτοιο βρίσκουμε έτοιμο Φίλιππε? ή έχουμε κανέναν να φτιάχνει(αν έχεις κάναν να προτείνεις εννοώ)?

----------


## MAIKLKF

και έτσι καλό είναι μιά χαρά προσοχή στα χοντρά κονδύλια και όλα καλά απο μετρήσεις δεν πήρα ακόμα ψάχνω την αμπεροτσιμπίδα έκανε φτερά κάποιος την άρπαξε  χα χα χα φίλοι σου λένε μετά χα χα χα

----------


## FILMAN

> αυτομετασχηματιστή τέτοιο βρίσκουμε έτοιμο Φίλιππε?



Δεν το ξέρω. Αλλά όπου και να πας σε κάποιον που φτιάχνει μετασχηματιστές, θα σου φτιάξει φαντάζομαι. Τώρα πόσο θα πάει το μαλλί δεν ξέρω (επειδή θα είναι παραγγελία).

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

τριφασικο σε μονο[Γεφυρώνεις U1 με W2, V1 με U2 και W1 με V2. Έτσι έχεις δημιουργήσει 3 άκρα. Στα δυο βάζεις ένα πυκνωτή, και στο τρίτο τον ουδέτερο. Δίνοντας τη φάση στο ένα ή στο άλλο άκρο του πυκνωτή ο κινητήρας θα γυρνάει αριστερά ή δεξιά.]DSC00028.jpg  και πυκνωτη τι θα ζητησω εκινησεως η λειτουργειας και ποσα mf

----------


## MAIKLKF

> τριφασικο σε μονο[Γεφυρώνεις U1 με W2, V1 με U2 και W1 με V2. Έτσι έχεις δημιουργήσει 3 άκρα. Στα δυο βάζεις ένα πυκνωτή, και στο τρίτο τον ουδέτερο. Δίνοντας τη φάση στο ένα ή στο άλλο άκρο του πυκνωτή ο κινητήρας θα γυρνάει αριστερά ή δεξιά.]DSC00028.jpg  και πυκνωτη τι θα ζητησω εκινησεως η λειτουργειας και ποσα mf



Καλά όλα αυτά διάβασε πάρα πίσω μιλάμε για ένα μοτέρ ιδιόρρυθμο με διπλά τυλίγματα ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε Μιχάλη για δικό του μοτέρ λέει ο Κατσαβίδης (όνομα; ).

Κατσαβίδη θες πυκνωτή 65μF μονίμου λειτουργίας (φυσικά), 450V~ δηλαδή.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Βρε Μιχάλη για δικό του μοτέρ λέει ο Κατσαβίδης (όνομα; ).
> 
> Κατσαβίδη θες πυκνωτή 65μF μονίμου λειτουργίας (φυσικά), 450V~ δηλαδή.



 :Lol:  sory λάθος

----------


## MAIKLKF

filman καλησπέρα κοίτα τι Μπλέξιμο τώρα Σήμερα πήγα σε ένα φίλο να των εξυπηρετήσω και μου έδωσε ένα μοτέρ με τα εξής στοιχεία 
UE 3/4
V380
3PS
2,2kw
1375 rpm
IP 44
5,7
cosf 0,8

Τελικά τι είναι το 3PS και το IP44 Και είναι 2,2kw= 3 hp ???????/?? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

> filman καλησπέρα κοίτα τι Μπλέξιμο τώρα Σήμερα πήγα σε ένα φίλο να των εξυπηρετήσω και μου έδωσε ένα μοτέρ με τα εξής στοιχεία 
> UE 3/4
> V380
> 3PS
> 2,2kw
> 1375 rpm
> IP 44
> 5,7
> cosf 0,8
> ...



................... :Biggrin:

----------


## MAIKLKF

και είναι Ελληνικό το μοτέρ κατασκευασμένο εδώ χα χα χα χα τι κάνω χα χα χα Από τα θρυλικά κομmάτια kHM

----------


## MAIKLKF

> ...................



Ευχαριστώ φίλε για της πληροφορίες για να δούμε αύριο που θα το βάλουμε να δουλέψει τι καπνό φουμάρει πες μου κάτι καλό είναι σαν μοτέρ 
και τους ίδιου υπολογισμούς κάνω με των 2800rpm Δηλαδή είναι 2.2χ70=154μf Ευχαριστώ
και ας είναι 1375rpm

----------


## lepouras

θα σε γελάσω αλλά ο υπολογισμός είναι για την ισχύ του μοτέρ και δεν έχει σχέσει με τις στροφές του.

----------


## MAIKLKF

καλός φίλε μου θα ξανά ξεψαχνίσω το θέμα νομίζω ότι αλλάζουν θα δούμε ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

> Βρε Μιχάλη για δικό του μοτέρ λέει ο Κατσαβίδης (όνομα; ).
> 
> Κατσαβίδη θες πυκνωτή 65μF μονίμου λειτουργίας (φυσικά), 450V~ δηλαδή.



ευχαριστω φιλιππα [κωστας]

----------


## FILMAN

3PS = 3 ίπποι. ΙΡ44 είναι ο βαθμός στεγανότητας (το πρώτο ψηφίο αφορά είσοδο στερεών και το δεύτερο είσοδο υγρών).

Αν δεν δουλεύει και με 3X220 εκτός από 3Χ380, άσχημα τα πράγματα.

----------


## thanasiss

Καλημερα σας παιδια,
εχω μια απορια και θα ηθελα λιγο την βοηθεια σας εχω ενα μοτερ 3φ 4,5Hp τυπου dahlander αλλα στο box βγαζει 9 επαφες
απο δεξια εχει το σημα 2(μαλλον εννοει 2 πολοι) και δεξια εχει 4(μαλλον εννοει 4 πολοι),οποτε πρεπει να ειναι 2 ταχυτητων
στους 2 πολους ειναι 2880στρ και στους 4 πολους 1440στρ(στοιχεια απο ταμπελακι).Απο εδω που διαβασα των 2 ταχυτητων βγαζουν 6 επαφες.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να θελει εκκινηση αστερα τριγωνο και αναλογα που θα παει το ρευμα απο τις ακριανες επαφες να οριζονται οι ταχυτητες?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ανεβάζεις μερικές φωτο να δούμε;

----------


## thanasiss

δεν εχω βγαλει αλλα νομιζω οτι κατι βρηκα,επισυναπτω φωτοσυνδεσμολογια dahlander 9 επαφων.pdf
απο οτι βλεπω η χαμηλη ταχυτητα θελει αστερα τριγωνο και η μεγαλη ταχυτητα κατευθειαν αστερα,σωστα?
Το μηχανημα(ειναι ξυλουργικο)εχει εναν διακοπτη που εχει off ,ενα σημα του αστερα και το 1 2

----------


## FILMAN

Τέτοιο πράγμα δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Λογικά ο διακόπτης που λες θα κάνει τις τρεις συνδεσμολογίες που φαίνονται στα 3 δεξιότερα σχήματα στο λινκ που έβαλες.

----------


## thanasiss

και εγω πιστευω οτι αυτο κανει,απλως το μοτερ εχει κοψει πηνιο και θα βγει για περιεληξη και οταν το ειδα το box φρεναρα γιατι και εγω δεν το εχω ξαναδει.Ξεσυνδεω οπως το βλεπω και το ξανακουμπωνω απλως για εγκυκλοπαιδικους λογους ψαχνομαι

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, και σε ευχαριστούμε που μας έδωσες αφορμή να μάθουμε κάτι καινούριο! Καλή συνέχεια με την επισκευή! :Smile:

----------


## stauros772000

σε μοτερ1.5 hp 2800 στρων τι πυκνωτη βαζουμε?me 80micro/450 δεν στροφαρει.ισα που γυρναει.ειναι κομπρεσερ

----------


## el greco 1

40mf -450v

----------


## stauros772000

40 μικρο ή 40 μιλιφαραντ;

----------


## el greco 1

αν ειναι μονοφασικο χρειαζεσαι 40 μικροφραντ αλλα αν ειναι τριφασικο δωσε περισσοτερα στοιχεια του κινητηρα.

----------


## stauros772000

IMG_20140511_201835_zps4vxvqv38.jpgτο μοτερ γραφει πανω αυτα
http://s1366.photobucket.com/user/st...tml?sort=3&o=0

----------


## el greco 1

αν υπολογισουμε απλα οτι για ενα υππο χρειαζομαστε 70mf για να το κανομε μονοφασικο συγουρα χρειαζεσαι αλλα 35mf συνολο 105mf το δωκιμαζειs?

----------


## stauros772000

απο τα γραφομενα στις προηγουμενες σελιδες,καταλαβα οτι παει 70 μικρο ανα κιλοβατ,οταν μιλαμε για 2800 στροφες ,και οχι ανα ιππο,γιαυτο εβαλα 80αρη πυκνωτη.αλλα δεν στροφαρει.....αν ειναι να στροφαρει και να μου γεμιζει το καζανι με αερα,δεν εχω προβλημα να βαλω οτι πυκνωτη χρειαστει......αλλα αν ειναι να μην κανω δουλεια,να μην δινω τα 8ευρα ανα πυκνωτη.............

----------


## FILMAN

Σταύρο μη ξεχνάς ότι έτσι που πας να το δουλέψεις συμπεριφέρεται σαν μοτέρ μικρότερης ισχύος (ελπίζω να έχεις κάνει συνδεσμολογία Δ και όχι Υ). Αν ζορίζεται τότε απλώς χρειάζεσαι άλλο, πιο ισχυρό μοτέρ.

----------


## stauros772000

την συνδεση την εκανα οπως εγραφε πανω στο ταμπελακι.βραχυκυκλωσα ζ με υ ,χ με ν,και Υ με w.εβαλα  ουδετερο στην πρωτη ενωση,φαση και ενα ακρο του πυκνωτη στην δευτερη ενωση και το αλλο ακρο στην τριτη ενωση.χωρις τον ιμαντα,στροφαρει αμεσα και γρηγορα.μολις κουμπωσω τον ιμαντα,πεφτουν οι στροφες στις 100-200 ανα λεπτο.το γνωριζα οτι θα επεφτε η ισχυς,αλλα οχι τοσο πολυ.υπολογιζω να μην ειναι ουτε μισος ιππος πλεον.
απο τους γνώστες,θελω να μου επιβεβαιωσουν αν ο πυκνωτης ειναι ο σωστος ή αν χρειαζεται μεγαλυτερο ή μικροτερο.αν ειναι ο σωστος αυτος που εβαλα,να το αφησω εκει το θεμα,αν με αλλον πυκνωτη δουλεψει,να δοκιμασω αλλον.......

----------


## FILMAN

Αν είναι όντως 1.5ΗΡ όπως λες (στο ταμπελάκι δεν φαίνεται να γράφει ούτε ΗΡ ούτε kW εκτός αν δεν βλέπω καλά γιατί ειδικά στο τετραγωνάκι των ΗΡ γυαλίζει η φωτογραφία), θέλει 78.5μF πυκνωτή οπότε ο 80μF που δοκίμασες, ναι, είναι σωστός.

Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει πέσει η ισχύς τόσο πολύ με τη μετατροπή από τριφασικό σε μονοφασικό, που δεν κάνει πια για την εφαρμογή σου.

Οπότε αν έχεις διαθέσιμη τριφασική παροχή το βάζεις εκεί (μη ξεχάσεις να το αλλάξεις από Δ σε Υ γιατί αλλιώς θα το κάψεις), διαφορετικά πρέπει να βρεις άλλο μοτέρ για τον συμπιεστή...

----------


## FILMAN

Κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα, με τη σύνδεση που έκανες πρόσεξες αν το μοτέρ γυρίζει προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, αυτή που θέλει ο συμπιεστής; Μήπως γυρνάει ανάποδα από ότι πρέπει;

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα, με τη σύνδεση που έκανες πρόσεξες αν το μοτέρ γυρίζει προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, αυτή που θέλει ο συμπιεστής; Μήπως γυρνάει ανάποδα από ότι πρέπει;



Πολλή σωστά Μπράβο σου Ανοιχτό πανεπιστήμιο είσαι filman :Thumbup:

----------


## FILMAN

Κάτσε Μιχάλη, μπορεί να το είδε και να ήταν σωστό...

----------


## stauros772000

> Αν είναι όντως 1.5ΗΡ όπως λες (στο ταμπελάκι δεν φαίνεται να γράφει ούτε ΗΡ ούτε kW εκτός αν δεν βλέπω καλά γιατί ειδικά στο τετραγωνάκι των ΗΡ γυαλίζει η φωτογραφία), θέλει 78.5μF πυκνωτή οπότε ο 80μF που δοκίμασες, ναι, είναι σωστός.
> 
> Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει πέσει η ισχύς τόσο πολύ με τη μετατροπή από τριφασικό σε μονοφασικό, που δεν κάνει πια για την εφαρμογή σου.
> 
> Οπότε αν έχεις διαθέσιμη τριφασική παροχή το βάζεις εκεί (μη ξεχάσεις να το αλλάξεις από Δ σε Υ γιατί αλλιώς θα το κάψεις), διαφορετικά πρέπει να βρεις άλλο μοτέρ για τον συμπιεστή...



αυτην την απαντηση φοβομανε..........ναι,επανω το ταμπελακι γραφει 1.5  hp  / gyri 2800  και τις συνδεσμολογιες που βλεπετε

και ναι,το μοτερ γυρναει κανονικα,οπως πρεπει και οπως δειχνει το βελος πανω στο προστατευικο.
αυτο που με παραξενευει ειναι οτι δοκιμαζοντας να γυρισω με το χερι την μεγαλη τροχαλια ,χωρις να εχω το μοτερ κουμπωμενο,δεν βλεπω να εχει καποιο ζορι,γυρναει ευκολα,με μια μικρη κοντρα οταν παει να βαλει αερα στο καζανι.υποθετω αυξανωντας την ταχυτητα περιστροφης,αυξανεται και η αντισταση  στην περιστροφη.....κριμα............δλδ τωρα,το μονοφασικο μοτερ,ποσων ιππων πρεπει να ειναι?

----------


## FILMAN

> αυτο που με παραξενευει ειναι οτι δοκιμαζοντας να γυρισω με το χερι την μεγαλη τροχαλια ,χωρις να εχω το μοτερ κουμπωμενο,δεν βλεπω να εχει καποιο ζορι,γυρναει ευκολα,με μια μικρη κοντρα οταν παει να βαλει αερα στο καζανι.υποθετω αυξανωντας την ταχυτητα περιστροφης,αυξανεται και η αντισταση  στην περιστροφη



Έτσι... Όταν το γυρνάς πολύ αργά ο αέρας που είναι μέσα στους κυλίνδρους προλαβαίνει και φεύγει από τα ελατήρια των πιστονιών, τη φλάντζα και τις κλειστές βαλβίδες με αποτέλεσμα να γυρνάει εύκολα... Όταν πας να το γυρίσεις γρήγορα ο αέρας δεν προλαβαίνει να φύγει όλος από κει και πηγαίνει προς το κονφλέρ, οπότε γυρνάει δύσκολα γιατί πρέπει να υπερνικήσεις την πίεση που υπάρχει ήδη στο κονφλέρ... Με άδειο κονφλέρ έπρεπε να γύριζε με αυτό το μοτέρ που πήγες να βάλεις... Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να ήταν όταν με μισογεμάτο κονφλέρ έπρεπε να ξεκινήσει για να ξαναγεμίσει αέρα... Εκεί θα τα έβρισκε ζόρικα...




> το μονοφασικο μοτερ,ποσων ιππων πρεπει να ειναι?



Αν δούλευε με αυτό το μοτέρ (αλλά σε τριφασική παροχή) θέλεις ένα μονοφασικό μοτέρ 1.5ΗΡ.

----------


## stauros772000

χμμμ....με τα τελευταια σου,σταματαω να ασχολουμαι,διοτι ακομα και αν δουλευε,οπως ειπες με μισογεματο καζανι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξεκινησει............παμε για αλλα.................

----------


## MAIKLKF

Αν κάνει εκκίνηση με βοηθητικό πυκνωτή  εκκίνησης δεν γίνετε ??? Σαν να έχει την φάση; Πιστεύω αν το μοτέρ που έχει δεν είναι οριακό σε ιπποδύναμη θα δουλέψει

----------


## stauros772000

ναι αλλα πως θα τον βγαλω εκτος λειτουργιας?σε τριφασικο μοτερ αεροσυμπιεστη υπαρχει φυγοκεντρικος?και σε ποια ακρα θα τον συνδεσω?

----------


## MAIKLKF

> ναι αλλα πως θα τον βγαλω εκτος λειτουργιας?σε τριφασικο μοτερ αεροσυμπιεστη υπαρχει φυγοκεντρικος?και σε ποια ακρα θα τον συνδεσω?




θα των βάλεις με ρελέ εκκίνησης Θα οπλίζει αυτόματα και θα κόβει μόλις  παίρνει μπροστά Θα σου πεί ο Φίλιππος

Για να πάρεις μια ιδέα Στο ρελέ εκκίνησης υπάρχει μιά ΝΟ επαφή, Θα συνδέσεις τον πυκνωτή και το πηνίο σε σειρά και αυτό ήτανε

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν νομίζω να πετύχει Μιχάλη, δεν είναι μόνο η πεσμένη ροπή εκκίνησης, αλλά και η πεσμένη ροπή λειτουργίας...

----------


## mushaba

Φίλιππε εάν είναι στα πλαίσια του εφικτού πρέπει να μας κάνεις ένα "ευαγγέλιο" ή "3-phase motors for dummies" όπως έκανες στο howtofixit.gr για τα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου.Διάβασα όλο το θέμα,μόλαταύτα δεν βγάζω καθαρή εικόνα:

1) Τα μF υπολογίζονται ανά KW του μοτέρ αλλά και βάση στροφών (Ποιά η μεταξύ τους σχέση)
2) Γιατί κάποιοι κινητήρες αναφέρουν 230/380 V και κάποιοι σαν αυτόν παρακάτω έχουν μεγαλύτερες τάσεις?
3) Η συνδεσμολογία Δ είναι η Steinmetz ?
4) Γιατί και στο μονοφασικό δεν βάζουμε ένα πυκνωτή εκκίνησης και έναν λειτουργίας (όπως αντίστοιχα εκκινεί ο κινητήρας στο τριφασικό) ?
5) Πως υπολογίζουμε το πόσο χάνουμε μετατρέποντας έναν τριφασικό ασύχρονο σε μονοφασικό?

Το παρακάτω μοτέρ έπεσε στα χέρια μου κλασσικά από παλιατζίδικο για ολόκληρα 10 ευρώ.Το δοκίμασα σε μαγαζί φίλου που έχει τριφασικό και δουλεύει άψογα.Υπολόγισα 154 μF/450V αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δημιουργούνται κάποιες δονήσεις (σαν να χρειάζεται παραπάνω χωρητικότητα ο πυκνωτής)

Τα φώτα σας

Υ.Σ. Για κάποιο λόγο το imageshack θέλει χρήματα και εάν μπορεί κάποιος moderator να κάνει κάτι στις εικόνες.ΕυχαριστώA1.jpgA2.jpgA3.jpg

----------


## paulos2610

καλησπερα!!!!

μπορώ να κανω ενα μοτερ 5 HP  απο 3φ σε 1φ;;;;;;;;

3,8Kw - 1500 στροφες  > αρα 455uf - 450v αν τα εκανα σωστά

----------


## FILMAN

> 1) Τα μF υπολογίζονται ανά KW του μοτέρ αλλά και βάση στροφών (Ποιά η μεταξύ τους σχέση)
> 2) Γιατί κάποιοι κινητήρες αναφέρουν 230/380 V και κάποιοι σαν αυτόν παρακάτω έχουν μεγαλύτερες τάσεις?
> 3) Η συνδεσμολογία Δ είναι η Steinmetz ?
> 4) Γιατί και στο μονοφασικό δεν βάζουμε ένα πυκνωτή εκκίνησης και έναν λειτουργίας (όπως αντίστοιχα εκκινεί ο κινητήρας στο τριφασικό) ?
> 5) Πως υπολογίζουμε το πόσο χάνουμε μετατρέποντας έναν τριφασικό ασύχρονο σε μονοφασικό?
> 
> Το παρακάτω μοτέρ έπεσε στα χέρια μου κλασσικά από παλιατζίδικο για ολόκληρα 10 ευρώ.Το δοκίμασα σε μαγαζί φίλου που έχει τριφασικό και δουλεύει άψογα.Υπολόγισα 154 μF/450V αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δημιουργούνται κάποιες δονήσεις (σαν να χρειάζεται παραπάνω χωρητικότητα ο πυκνωτής)
> 
> Τα φώτα σας
> ...



1) Ο υπολογισμός είναι πολύ χοντρικός. Στην πραγματικότητα θα έπρεπε να γίνεται δοκιμή και μέτρηση στο κάθε μοτέρ κάθε φορά...

2) Υπάρχουν δυο τύποι: Ο 220Δ / 380Υ και ο 380Δ / 660Υ (οι νέες τάσεις είναι 230, 400 και 690V). Ο πρώτος κινητήρας επιτρέπεται να συνδεθεί στο τριφασικό δίκτυο των 380V μόνο σε Υ (σε Δ καίγεται) ενώ ο δεύτερος επιτρέπεται να συνδεθεί και σε Υ και σε Δ (εκκίνηση - λειτουργία).

3) Όχι.

4) Μα υπάρχουν μονοφασικοί κινητήρες που είτε δεν έχουν καθόλου πυκνωτή, είτε έχουν μόνο πυκνωτή εκκινήσεως, είτε έχουν μόνο πυκνωτή λειτουργίας, είτε έχουν και πυκνωτή εκκινήσεως και πυκνωτή λειτουργίας.

Το μοτέρ σου είναι 380Δ / 660Υ. Μη το κάνεις για μονοφασική λειτουργία. Θα είναι πολύ ψόφιο.





> καλησπερα!!!!
> 
> μπορώ να κανω ενα μοτερ 5 HP  απο 3φ σε 1φ;;;;;;;;
> 
> 3,8Kw - 1500 στροφες  > αρα 455uf - 450v αν τα εκανα σωστά



Πολλά λες. Δοκίμασε γύρω στα 300μF με την προϋπόθεση ότι είναι 220Δ / 380Υ.

----------


## paulos2610

> Πολλά λες. Δοκίμασε γύρω στα 300μF με την προϋπόθεση ότι είναι 220Δ / 380Υ.




εγω το πήγα με 95uF / 1Kw (355 ήθελα να πω)

θα βαλω και βλέπουμε τοτε

----------


## mushaba

> 1) Ο υπολογισμός είναι πολύ χοντρικός. Στην πραγματικότητα θα έπρεπε να γίνεται δοκιμή και μέτρηση στο κάθε μοτέρ κάθε φορά...



Fillman σε ένα μοτέρ άλλο (2.2kw 2840 rpm) παρατηρώ ότι ενώ με τον χονδρικό υπολογισμό (2,2 * 95 = 209μF) το μοτέρ δουλεύει αλλά βγάζει τρέμουλο. Δοκίμασα 2.2*70=154μF πάλι σαν να τρέμει.Το έβαλα να δουλεύει με 2 60άρηδες παράλληλα και γυρνάει ωραιότατα. Επειδή όμως δεν μου αρέσει τα πράγματα να γίνονται στυλ Πυθεία στην τύχη ρωτώ το εξής:

Κύριο με βοηθητικό πρέπει να έχουν 120 μοίρες διαφορά σε φάση? Μπορώ με δικάναλο παλμογράφο προσφαφαιρώντας πυκνωτές να το φέρω.Ποιός ο τρόπος να το υπολογίζουμε στο χαρτί?

----------


## FILMAN

Αφού είναι τριφασικό δεν έχεις απλά ένα κύριο και ένα βοηθητικό τύλιγμα - έχεις πάλι 3 ισοδύναμα τυλίγματα που πρέπει να διαρρέονται από ίσα ρεύματα με διαφορά 120ο. Βέβαια με ένα πυκνωτή μόνο δεν πετυχαίνεις κάτι τέτοιο με ακρίβεια. Ο κινητήρας σου είναι όντως 220Δ / 380Υ ή μήπως είναι 380Δ / 660Υ; Με δικάναλο παλμογράφο μπορείς να δεις δυο ρεύματα ταυτόχρονα αν αντικαταστήσεις μια γέφυρα στο κουτί συνδέσεων του κινητήρα με δυο μικρές αντιστάσεις, θα πρέπει όμως να δώσεις τροφοδοσία από το δευτερεύον ενός μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης.

----------


## mushaba

Ο κινητήρας είναι αυτός.

Δεν μπορούμε δηλαδή με πυκνωτές να δημιουργήσουμε στα 3 τυλίγματα μεταξύ τους την αναγκαία φάση.
Δηλαδή 
1ο με 2ο 120 μοίρες
2ο με 3ο 120 μοίρες
1ο με 3ο 240 μοίρες..

----------


## diony

Εδώ έχεις πρόβλημα με το 380 Δ

----------

FILMAN (12-03-15)

----------


## mushaba

> Εδώ έχεις πρόβλημα με το 380 Δ




Δηλαδής?

----------


## diony

Το μοτέρ είναι 380 Δ / 660 Υ

Με 220 βολτ δεν μπορείς να το λειτουργήσεις , ούτε και με πυκνωτή

Αν ήτανε 380 Υ , θα άλλαζες θέση τις 3 γέφυρες στο κιβώτιο  σύνδεσης και θα γινότανε 220 Δ


Από ---  έτσι ΙΙΙ

----------

FILMAN (12-03-15)

----------


## FILMAN

> Ο κινητήρας είναι αυτός.
> 
> Δεν μπορούμε δηλαδή με πυκνωτές να δημιουργήσουμε στα 3 τυλίγματα μεταξύ τους την αναγκαία φάση.
> Δηλαδή 
> 1ο με 2ο 120 μοίρες
> 2ο με 3ο 120 μοίρες
> *1ο με 3ο 240 μοίρες*..



Πρώτο με τρίτο θέλει πάλι 120ο, όχι 240ο...

Φώτη όπως τα είπε και ο Κώστας, τα πηνία στο μοτέρ σου είναι για 380V στα άκρα τους, εσύ δίνεις μόνο 220V, άρα ενδεχομένως θα δουλέψει, *όμως* θα συμπεριφέρεται ως μικρότερης ισχύος και δεν ξέρω τί πυκνωτή θα θέλει καθώς τα 70μF / kW ισχύουν για κινητήρες 220Δ και όχι για 380Δ.

----------


## herctrap

Έχω ένα μοτέρ 3Φ από ένα δίσκο
Το μοτέρ δούλευε με το ένα μόνο τύλιγμα 
και έναν διακόπτη για να ξεκινήσει 
επειδή είχε χαλάσει ο πυκνωτής

το ταμπελάκι πάνω γράφει 
Τάση λειτουργίας 220V
1HP
2800rpm
6,3Amp
έχει 6 επαφές και έναν πυκνωτή χωρίς στοιχεία

Αγόρασα έναν πυκνωτή 50uF 450V  (0,75*70uF)

βραχυκύκλωσα τις επαφές κατακόρυφα

στο πρώτο σύνδεσα τον πυκνωτή 
στο δεύτερο τον πυκνωτή και την φάση 
και στον τρίτο τον ουδέτερο

το μοτέρ ξεκίνησε χωρίς να σταλλάρει όπως πριν χωρίς τον πυκνωτή
το αποσύνδεσα μετά από 3 δευτερόλεπτα 

έφτιαξα τις συνδέσεις ωραία με κος

αλλά αφότου το ξανά σύνδεσα μετά από 5 δευτερόλεπτα ανέβασε στροφές και φοβήθηκα και το αποσύνδεσα 

πριν σταματήσει να περιστρέφεται εγώ το ξανά τροφοδότησα

σπίθες στην πρίζα 

και τώρα κάθε φορά που το τροφοδοτώ ρίχνει την ασφάλεια η οποία νομίζω είναι 10αρα ή 16αρα

χωρίς να χαλάσω τις συνδέσεις 

U-X 2.33Ω
V-Y 0.6Ω
W-Z 1,83Ω

έκαψα το ένα τύλιγμα?
Η ροπή που είχε αρχικά ήταν αρκετή 
Μπορώ να το συνδέσω πάλι έτσι μόνο με δυο τυλίγματα?E

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## herctrap

Βρήκα λίγο ακόμα χρόνο και ασχολήθηκα με το μοτέρ

όπως κοιτάμε το ταμπελάκι βλέπουμε 

Z X Y 
U V W

*τα probes  αυτού του πολύμετρου θέλουν άλλαγμα όποτε δεν έχω ακριβείς τιμές

 Z Y μερικά Ωμ
X W μερικά Ωμ
U V ανοιχτό

οπότε συνδέω Χ με Υ
και τροφοδοτώ στα Ζ και W
το μοτέρ γυρίζει χωρίς να στολλάρει αρχικά και με φορτίο

στην συνέχεια συνδέω W με Υ
και τροφοδοτώ στα Ζ και X
το μοτέρ γυρίζει ανάποδα χωρίς να στολλάρει αρχικά και με φορτίο

και στις δυο περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποίησα μόνο 4 από τα 6 καλώδια που βγάζει το μοτέρ

Έχω μπερδευτεί αλλά έστω και στραβά δουλεύει

----------


## FILMAN

Αν το μοτέρ είναι όντως τριφασικό και οι ακροδέκτες είναι ονομασμένοι

Z X Y
U V W

τα άκρα των 3 τυλιγμάτων είναι τα Z-V, X-W και Y-U. Αν το ωμόμετρο σου δείχνει ενδείξεις και εκτός των ζευγαριών αυτών, ο κινητήρας πρέπει να πάει για περιέλιξη.

----------


## netvan

Καλησπέρα σας και χρονια πολλα!!
Εχω ενα κινητηρα morelli απο μια πριονοκορδελα που αγορασα μεταχειρισμενη και θελω να δουλεψει με μονοφασικο ρευμα.
Στοιχεια

NV 100  L4  V 220/380
HP 4     KW 3   N 1440
VΔ 220  ΑΔ 12   V (αναποδο Υ) 380  Α (αναποδο Υ)  6,95

Ακροδεκτες Ζ  Χ  Υ 
                 U  V   W

Μετρησεις  X-U  1 OHM    Y-V 1 OHM   Z-W 1 OHM 
                Καμια μετρηση στα υπολοιπα ζευγαρια

 Υφισταμενη συνδεσμολογια για 220V  Z-X-Y βραχυκυκλωμενα   V-W πυκνωτης (δεν μπορω να δω τη χωρητικοτητα)
 παροχη στα U και W.

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι με τη παραμικρη πιεση τιναξε υγρα ο πυκνωτης και δεν το ξαναεβαλα στην πριζα.

Σας παρακαλω πολυ δωστε αν ειναι ευκολο καποια πληροφορια. Επισης τι συνδεσμολογια θα κανω για τριφασικο  (εχω στο εξοχικο και θελω να το δοκιμασω).

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

http://users.sch.gr/iliaslamprou/ind...04-15-19-06-13

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

https://www.slideshare.net/dimitrisk...neies-47579482

----------


## antonisfa

> Καλησπέρα σας και χρονια πολλα!!
> Εχω ενα κινητηρα morelli απο μια πριονοκορδελα που αγορασα μεταχειρισμενη και θελω να δουλεψει με μονοφασικο ρευμα.
> Στοιχεια
> 
> NV 100  L4  V 220/380
> HP 4     KW 3   N 1440
> VΔ 220  ΑΔ 12   V (αναποδο Υ) 380  Α (αναποδο Υ)  6,95
> 
> Ακροδεκτες Ζ  Χ  Υ 
> ...



1ον Με την συνδεσμολογία που έκανες δούλεψες σε αστέρα στα 220 ενώ ο κινητήρας σου πρέπει σύμφωνα με την πινακίδα του να λειτουργήσει σε τρίγωνο.

2ον Τι πυκνωτή έβαλες? Κανονικά θέλει 70 επί τα κιλοβατ του κινητήρα δλδ 70 Χ3=210μF

3ον Ο κινητήρας είναι μεγάλος για χρήση με συνδεσμολογία steinmetz . Εως 1 άντε 1.5 KW το πολύ και χάνεις τουλάχιστον 35% της ροπής  που θα έχεις με 3φασική σύνδεση.

4ον Σε τριφασικό θα τον δουλέψεις σε αστέρα ...ότι αναφέρει στην πινακίδα ο κατασκευαστής.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

εως 1 kw  1000w  μετα θα καει .Μεσα σε αυτες τις διευθυνσεις που εδωσα υπαρχουν 5 πραγματακια .https://oaedhlectrologoi.blogspot.co...g-post_12.html

----------


## nick1974

> 2ον Τι πυκνωτή έβαλες? Κανονικά θέλει 70 επί τα κιλοβατ του κινητήρα δλδ 70 Χ3=210μF



λιγη συναναστροφη με τους θαλασσινους ηταν αρκετη για να μαθεις τα "εμπειρικα"?  :Tongue2:  (αυτο το Χ70 το χω ακουσει απο συνταξιουχο )

C= p/(2*π*f)*U στο τετραγωνο, και ολο το αποτελεσμα επι 10 στην εκτη, και για 3KW (Ειναι η MAX ισχυς που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει πυκνωτης και ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΑΙ, εκτος κι αν δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση, κι αυτο για εφαρμογες που θα χρειαστουμε το πολυ 70% της ροπης του μοτερ και καλο ειναι να μη χρησιμοποιηθει για κατι που λειτουργει ωρες) ειναι 180 μF για 50 Hz 230v (2 εχω εγκαταστησει ετσι αυτη τη βδομαδα σε ενα κοτερακι, απλα γιατι ετσι δουλευαν και τα ηδη εγκατεστημενα και λειτουργουσαν χρονια. btw βεβαια τα Κινεζακια δεν ειναι ιδιας ποιοτητας με τα παλια, αλλα αφου αυτοι τα επελεξαν εμενα δε μου πεφτει λογος. Μιλαω για εφαρμογη βεβαια που χρησιμοποιειται ελαχιστες φορες το μηνα για λιγα λεπτα οχι αντλιες)

----------

antonisfa (07-05-19)

----------


## antonisfa

> λιγη συναναστροφη με τους θαλασσινους ηταν αρκετη για να μαθεις τα "εμπειρικα"?  (αυτο το Χ70 το χω ακουσει απο συνταξιουχο )
> 
> C= p/(2*π*f)*U στο τετραγωνο, και ολο το αποτελεσμα επι 10 στην εκτη, και για 3KW (Ειναι η MAX ισχυς που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει πυκνωτης και ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΑΙ, εκτος κι αν δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση, κι αυτο για εφαρμογες που θα χρειαστουμε το πολυ 70% της ροπης του μοτερ και καλο ειναι να μη χρησιμοποιηθει για κατι που λειτουργει ωρες) ειναι 180 μF για 50 Hz 230v (2 εχω εγκαταστησει ετσι αυτη τη βδομαδα σε ενα κοτερακι, απλα γιατι ετσι δουλευαν και τα ηδη εγκατεστημενα και λειτουργουσαν χρονια. btw βεβαια τα Κινεζακια δεν ειναι ιδιας ποιοτητας με τα παλια, αλλα αφου αυτοι τα επελεξαν εμενα δε μου πεφτει λογος. Μιλαω για εφαρμογη βεβαια που χρησιμοποιειται ελαχιστες φορες το μηνα για λιγα λεπτα οχι αντλιες)



Σωστά το αναφέρεις Νικο και για να ξέρεις αυτό μας το έλεγαν απ τον καιρό που φοιτούσαμε στα ΚΑΤΕΕ !  Όχι και συνταξιούχο @!!! :Laugh: 
Η αλήθεια όμως είναι πως τέτοια εφαρμογή την έχω κάνει σε κινητήρες αντλιών

----------


## nick1974

> Η αλήθεια όμως είναι πως τέτοια εφαρμογή την έχω κάνει σε κινητήρες αντλιών



ενα ενα εμφανιζονται τα πτωματα στις ντουλαπες  :hahahha: 
3KW ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ρε αθεοφοβε?  :Lol: 

(μεχρι 2.2 το κανα κι εγω αλλα παλι σε αντλια που λειτουργει ελαχιστα και οχι κατι κρισιμο)

καλα σε σχολες λεγαν τα εμπειρικα?  :Lol:  Αθανατη Ελλαδα!






> τον καιρό που φοιτούσαμε στα ΚΑΤΕΕ !



btw εχεις βγαλει ΚΑΤΕΕ (ισοτιμο με ΤΕΙ) και πηγες στο αλλο μυνημα να το συγκρινεις με τον αλλο που λεει οτι εβγαλε "σχολη" οαεδ?¨???  :Tongue2:  δεν παιζεσαι! (αυτος βρε θα νομιζει οτι θα παει στο βαπορι να σκαβει τις λαμαρινες με σφυροκαλεμο για να περασει μονολωνα καλωδια για να βαλει λαμπες και πριζες  :hahahha:  και μ αρεσει που ηθελες και να τον ενθαρρυνεις  :Lol:  ...αυτη η σχολη που λεει ειναι στην καλυτερη κατι σαν τεχνικο λυκειο, αν οχι και τιποτα διετους εκπεδευσης)

----------


## antonisfa

> ενα ενα εμφανιζονται τα πτωματα στις ντουλαπες 
> 3KW ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ρε αθεοφοβε? 
> 
> (μεχρι 2.2 το κανα κι εγω αλλα παλι σε αντλια που λειτουργει ελαχιστα και οχι κατι κρισιμο)
> 
> καλα σε σχολες λεγαν τα εμπειρικα?  Αθανατη Ελλαδα!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Βρε Νίκο τις γνωρίζω τις σχολές αλλά γιατί να αποθαρρύνουμε κάποιον να επιχειρήσει κάτι που τον ενδιαφέρει?
Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα ...btw

btw πτυχίο ΤΕΙ πήρα έπεσα στο μεταβατικό στάδιο τότε. Στη θάλασσα μια 5ετία δούλεψα

----------


## nick1974

> Βρε Νίκο τις γνωρίζω τις σχολές αλλά γιατί να αποθαρρύνουμε κάποιον να επιχειρήσει κάτι που τον ενδιαφέρει?
> Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα ...btw




off topic σχετικα με τα μοτερ και τους πυκνωτες, αλλα αυτο ειπα κι εγω, αν τον ενδιαφερει να σπουδασει. Κακο ειναι?

----------


## antonisfa

Μια χαρά το είπες!
Και για να πούμε τι ισχύει πραγματικά θα πρέπει να συμπεριλάβουμε και τις στροφές του κινητήρα.
Έτσι για 1kw κινητήρα και για 3000 στρ. θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί πυκνωτής 78μF  για 1500 στρ. 95μF
Επίσης να πούμε πως πέρα των 2kw το κόστος των πυκνωτών είναι σημαντικό!

----------

